# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Σημαντική Ψηφοφορία σχετικά με τον τρόπο διαχείρισης του φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας

## NikosD.

Παραθέτω, προς υπενθύμιση όλων, το σύστημα προειδοποιήσεων που λειτουργεί αυτή τη στιγμή στο φόρουμ.

Μέχρι σήμερα, προσπερνούσαμε τις απλές παραβάσεις, (πχ off topic μηνύματα) χωρίς προειδοποίηση προς το εκάστοτε μέλος.

Σε πιο "δύσκολες" και επαναλαμβανόμενες εντός σύντομου χρονικού διαστήματος παραβάσεις προχωρούσαμε σε τροποποίηση μηνυμάτων (το γνωστό πράσινο μήνυμα περί παραβίασης των όρων χρήσης).

Σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, προχωρούσαμε στην εφαρμογή "ποινών", σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω σύστημα.

Το σκεπτικό της μη τυπικής τήρησης του κανονισμού καλής λειτουργίας σε κάθε μία παράβαση, ήταν να αποφύγουμε να παίξουμε το ρόλο του δικαστή, σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης και να εμπιστευθούμε τη διαδικασία της αυτορύθμισης.


Τι αλλάζει από σήμερα.
Δημιουργήθηκε στο παρόν θέμα μια ψηφοφορία με τις εξής 2 επιλογές. Παρακαλούμε ψηφίστε με σύνεση και αφού διαβάστε προσεκτικά τις 2 επιλογές. Η ψηφοφορία θα παραμείνει ενεργή για 3 ημέρες από τη στιγμή της δημοσίευσης της.

ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΙΑΣ

*1. Η διαχείριση να εφαρμόζει πολύ πιο τυπικά τον κανονισμό λειτουργίας.* 
Τι σημαίνει αυτό : αποστέλονται προειδοποιήσεις και δίνονται πόντοι σε κάθε μήνυμα που -κατά την κρίση της διαχείρισης- παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης.
Τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει αυτή η επιλογή: αποκλεισμό ενδεχομένως μεγάλου αριθμού μελών.

*2. Η διαχείριση συνεχίζει με ήπιες παρεμβάσεις, κατά τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί ως σήμερα.*
Τι σημαίνει αυτό: Τα μέλη παίρνουν την ευθύνη του εαυτού τους, συμπεριφέρονται με έγνοια προς την καλή λειτουργία του φόρουμ.
Τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει αυτή η επιλογή: Εάν τα μέλη δεν πάρουν την ευθύνη του εαυτού τους και το φόρουμ συνεχίσει να έχει συχνές παραβιάσεις των όρων χρήσης, τότε στο τέλος του Μαρτίου, η ομάδα διαχείρισης, θα προχωρήσει σε κλείσιμο του φόρουμ για 1 εβδομάδα, ως ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας προς την κατάσταση.

Η ψηφοφορία θα παραμείνει ενεργή για 3 ημέρες από τη στιγμή της δημοσίευσης της. Ανάλογα με το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας, η ομάδα διαχείρισης θα προχωρήσει στην εφαρμογή της επιλογής που θα αποφασιστεί από την πλειοψηφία των μελών.

Ακολουθεί ο πίνακας του συστήματος παραβάσεων.

Συνεχόμενα Off Topic μηνύματα 1
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης φόρουμ - Greeklish 1
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης υπογραφής 1
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-Ι 2
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης (Spam - Διαφήμιση)	2
Παραβίαση δεοντολογίας (διαγνώσεις ή/και προτροπές για φαρμακευτική αγωγή ή/και ανάρμοστες υποδείξεις για θέματα ψυχικής υγείας κτλ)	3
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή). Επίπεδο-ΙΙ	4	
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση)	4	
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης (Spam αποστολή private messages)	4	
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Αλεπάλληλα μηνύματα ανάρμοστης ή/και ειρωνικής ή/και επιθετικής ή/και προσβλητικής συμπεριφοράς)	6	
Δημοσίευση προσωπικών δεδομένων	6	
Πολλαπλό προφίλ 15	

Σύνολο πόντων που απαιτούνται (αθροιστικά) για αποκλεισμό μέλους: 10

----------


## mnimonio is back

Δινε ποινες να φτιαξουμε χαρακτηρα..  :Smile:

----------


## mnimonio is back

Πραγματικα οποιος ψηφισει το 2 δεν ενδιαφερεται για την ομαλη λειτουργια του φορουμ αλλα να σουλατσαρει ελευθερα με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Α) Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης υπογραφής 1 

Τι ισχυει στις υπογραφες ? Δεν γνωριζω.


Β) Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης (Spam - Διαφήμιση)	2

Αυτο αναφερεται σε παραπομπη λινκ πχ τραγουδιων ή αρθρων ?

Ευχαριστώ.

Βρηκα τις απαντησεις εδω, για οποιον αλλον ενδιαφερεται να διαβασει το λινκ 

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...-psychology-gr

----------


## Κύκνος

Ψηφίζω το 1 και μακάρι να εφαρμοστεί γιατί προσωπικά έχω κουραστεί να βλέπω να μην τηρούνται οι κανόνες που τα μέλη αποδέχτηκαν κατά την εγγραφή τους με αποτέλεσμα να γίνονται μπάχαλο πολλά θέματα...

Θεωρώ πως μέχρι στιγμής η διαχείριση έχει υπάρξει αρκετά ελαστική στην αντιμετώπιση των παραβιάσεων...

Πολύ καλή ιδέα ν' ανοίξετε αυτό το θέμα ώστε να μας δώσετε βήμα να πούμε τη γνώμη μας, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Εγώ λέω να κάνει η μάνα :P

----------


## melissa

Ψήφισα την δεύτερη επιλογή και θα τεκμηριώσω γιατί πιστεύω ότι πρέπει οι moderators να είναι επιεικείς. Θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος ενός φόρουμ ψυχολογίας είναι να βοηθάει τα μέλη του αλλά παράλληλα και να αποτελεί μια μικρογραφία για τον έξω κόσμο. Όπως στον έξω κόσμο δεν υπάρχει παντού μια δασκάλα στην οποία μπορούμε να πάμε ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή και να της πούμε: "Ο Νικολάκης μου τράβηξε το αυτί", έτσι και στο φόρουμ είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μάθουμε να ενεργούμε και να συμμετέχουμε σε αυτό σαν ενήλικες. Αυτό σημαίνει να λύνουμε μόνοι μας τυχόν διενέξεις που υφίστανται σε λογικά πλαίσια και όχι να περιμένουμε την "κυρία" να έρθει να κάνει ντα. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, εννοείται ότι είμαι υπέρ στο να επεμβαίνει η διαχείριση όταν τα πράγματα παρεκτρέπονται. Αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος της είναι να λάβει το ρόλο της αστυνομίας του φόρουμ που θα επεμβαίνει σε οποιαδήποτε μικρή παραβίαση. Αν ακολουθήσει αυτή την τακτική τότε οι μισοί από εμάς θα πρέπει να φύγουν και το φόρουμ δεν θα έχει τη μορφή που έχει σήμερα (δηλαδή να μπορείς να πεις την οφ-τόπικ χαζομάρα σου, να γελάσεις λίγο με άτομα που θεωρείς διαδικτυακή παρέα κλπ). Δεν θεωρώ ότι ένα φόρουμ όπου τα μέλη θα μπαίνουν, θα λένε το πρόβλημά τους και θα παίρνουν μόνο μία ξερή απάντηση είναι η λύση. Θεωρώ ότι σημαντικότερος ρόλος του φόρουμ είναι ο διάλογος και το να μάθει σε όλους μας να τον κάνουμε σωστά. Επίσης να μας μάθει να συνυπάρχουμε. Να μας μάθει να αυτο-λογοκρινόμαστε, όχι να μας το επιβάλλει μια ανώτερη αρχή. Στην τελική ενήλικοι είμαστε, ας προσπαθήσουμε να μπούμε σε αυτό το ρόλο όσο κι αν μέσα μας δεν θέλουμε να συμμορφωθούμε με αυτόν κάποιες φορές.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ψήφισα την δεύτερη επιλογή και θα τεκμηριώσω γιατί πιστεύω ότι πρέπει οι moderators να είναι επιεικείς. Θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος ενός φόρουμ ψυχολογίας είναι να βοηθάει τα μέλη του αλλά παράλληλα και να αποτελεί μια μικρογραφία για τον έξω κόσμο. Όπως στον έξω κόσμο δεν υπάρχει παντού μια δασκάλα στην οποία μπορούμε να πάμε ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή και να της πούμε: "Ο Νικολάκης μου τράβηξε το αυτί", έτσι και στο φόρουμ είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μάθουμε να ενεργούμε και να συμμετέχουμε σε αυτό σαν ενήλικες. Αυτό σημαίνει να λύνουμε μόνοι μας τυχόν διενέξεις που υφίστανται σε λογικά πλαίσια και όχι να περιμένουμε την "κυρία" να έρθει να κάνει ντα. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, εννοείται ότι είμαι υπέρ στο να επεμβαίνει η διαχείριση όταν τα πράγματα παρεκτρέπονται. Αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος της είναι να λάβει το ρόλο της αστυνομίας του φόρουμ που θα επεμβαίνει σε οποιαδήποτε μικρή παραβίαση. Αν ακολουθήσει αυτή την τακτική τότε οι μισοί από εμάς θα πρέπει να φύγουν και το φόρουμ δεν θα έχει τη μορφή που έχει σήμερα (δηλαδή να μπορείς να πεις την οφ-τόπικ χαζομάρα σου, να γελάσεις λίγο με άτομα που θεωρείς διαδικτυακή παρέα κλπ). Δεν θεωρώ ότι ένα φόρουμ όπου τα μέλη θα μπαίνουν, θα λένε το πρόβλημά τους και θα παίρνουν μόνο μία ξερή απάντηση είναι η λύση. Θεωρώ ότι σημαντικότερος ρόλος του φόρουμ είναι ο διάλογος και το να μάθει σε όλους μας να τον κάνουμε σωστά. Επίσης να μας μάθει να συνυπάρχουμε. Να μας μάθει να αυτο-λογοκρινόμαστε, όχι να μας το επιβάλλει μια ανώτερη αρχή. Στην τελική ενήλικοι είμαστε, ας προσπαθήσουμε να μπούμε σε αυτό το ρόλο όσο κι αν μέσα μας δεν θέλουμε να συμμορφωθούμε με αυτόν κάποιες φορές.


Συμφωνω με όλα οσα έγραψες αλλά πλεον δεν φαινεται αλλη επιλογη. Θα φανει μετα το τελος της ψηφοφοριας τι θα ισχυσει.

----------


## Aeon

> Α) Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης υπογραφής 1 
> 
> Τι ισχυει στις υπογραφες ? Δεν γνωριζω.
> 
> 
> Β) Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης (Spam - Διαφήμιση) 2
> 
> Αυτο αναφερεται σε παραπομπη λινκ πχ τραγουδιων ή αρθρων ?
> 
> ...



Αυτό είναι πιο ενημερωμένο και πιο ουσιαστικό.
*http://www.e-psychology.gr/oroi-xrisis-forum.html*

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Ψήφισα την δεύτερη επιλογή και θα τεκμηριώσω γιατί πιστεύω ότι πρέπει οι moderators να είναι επιεικείς. Θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος ενός φόρουμ ψυχολογίας είναι να βοηθάει τα μέλη του αλλά παράλληλα και να αποτελεί μια μικρογραφία για τον έξω κόσμο. Όπως στον έξω κόσμο δεν υπάρχει παντού μια δασκάλα στην οποία μπορούμε να πάμε ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή και να της πούμε: "Ο Νικολάκης μου τράβηξε το αυτί", έτσι και στο φόρουμ είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μάθουμε να ενεργούμε και να συμμετέχουμε σε αυτό σαν ενήλικες. Αυτό σημαίνει να λύνουμε μόνοι μας τυχόν διενέξεις που υφίστανται σε λογικά πλαίσια και όχι να περιμένουμε την "κυρία" να έρθει να κάνει ντα. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, εννοείται ότι είμαι υπέρ στο να επεμβαίνει η διαχείριση όταν τα πράγματα παρεκτρέπονται. Αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος της είναι να λάβει το ρόλο της αστυνομίας του φόρουμ που θα επεμβαίνει σε οποιαδήποτε μικρή παραβίαση. Αν ακολουθήσει αυτή την τακτική τότε οι μισοί από εμάς θα πρέπει να φύγουν και το φόρουμ δεν θα έχει τη μορφή που έχει σήμερα (δηλαδή να μπορείς να πεις την οφ-τόπικ χαζομάρα σου, να γελάσεις λίγο με άτομα που θεωρείς διαδικτυακή παρέα κλπ). Δεν θεωρώ ότι ένα φόρουμ όπου τα μέλη θα μπαίνουν, θα λένε το πρόβλημά τους και θα παίρνουν μόνο μία ξερή απάντηση είναι η λύση. Θεωρώ ότι σημαντικότερος ρόλος του φόρουμ είναι ο διάλογος και το να μάθει σε όλους μας να τον κάνουμε σωστά. Επίσης να μας μάθει να συνυπάρχουμε. Να μας μάθει να αυτο-λογοκρινόμαστε, όχι να μας το επιβάλλει μια ανώτερη αρχή. Στην τελική ενήλικοι είμαστε, ας προσπαθήσουμε να μπούμε σε αυτό το ρόλο όσο κι αν μέσα μας δεν θέλουμε να συμμορφωθούμε με αυτόν κάποιες φορές.


Δεν νομιζω οτι θα υπαρχει λογοκρισια ή παρεμβαση με το παραμικρο.. οπου κρινεται απο τους διαχειριστες μονο. Η επιεικεια θα συνεχισει να υφισταται γιατι ειναι και το φορουμ τετοιας φυσεως που την καθιστα απαραιτητη. Με λιγα λογια δεν νομιζω να γεννηθει κανενας αδολφος αν υπαρχει ενα συστημα κανονων.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Αυτό είναι πιο ενημερωμένο και πιο ουσιαστικό.
> *http://www.e-psychology.gr/oroi-xrisis-forum.html*


Δεν το γνωριζα, λαθος μου το προηγουμενο ποστ.

----------


## Aeon

> Πραγματικα οποιος ψηφισει το 2 δεν ενδιαφερεται για την ομαλη λειτουργια του φορουμ αλλα να σουλατσαρει ελευθερα με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο.


mnimonio, για μένα η ψηφοφορία είναι πιο "πονηρή" από ότι φαίνεται με μια πρώτη ανάγνωση.

Στην επιλογή 2, το φόρουμ θα κλείσει, για μία εβδομάδα, στις 1 Απρίλη, αν η αυτορύθμιση δε φέρει αποτέλεσμα.
Που σημαίνει πως αν τα μέλη του φόρουμ υπερψηφίσουν τη 2η επιλογή με γνώμονα το να σουλατσάρουν, τότε το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ακριβώς αντίθετο, μιας και η μη συνετή χρήση του φόρουμ, θα οδηγήσει -καταρχάς- στο προσωρινό κλείσιμο του.

Με δικά μου λόγια: είτε που καλούμε τη διαχείριση να διώξει όσους -κατά την κρίση της- παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης,
είτε που καλούμε τους εαυτούς μας να φερθούν σε απόλυτη συμφωνία με τους όρους χρήσης, διαφορετικά θα κλείσει το φόρουμ, τουλάχιστον προσωρινά.

----------


## melissa

> Δεν νομιζω οτι θα υπαρχει λογοκρισια ή παρεμβαση με το παραμικρο.. οπου κρινεται απο τους διαχειριστες μονο. Η επιεικεια θα συνεχισει να υφισταται γιατι ειναι και το φορουμ τετοιας φυσεως που την καθιστα απαραιτητη. Με λιγα λογια δεν νομιζω να γεννηθει κανενας αδολφος αν υπαρχει ενα συστημα κανονων.


Αυτό έγραψε ο NikosD σαν πρώτη επιλογή




> *1. Η διαχείριση να εφαρμόζει πολύ πιο τυπικά τον κανονισμό λειτουργίας.* 
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό : αποστέλονται προειδοποιήσεις και δίνονται πόντοι σε κάθε μήνυμα που -κατά την κρίση της διαχείρισης- παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης.
> Τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει αυτή η επιλογή: αποκλεισμό ενδεχομένως μεγάλου αριθμού μελών.


 και με βάση αυτό απάντησα ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι αυτή είναι η λύση. Δηλαδή, να επεμβαίνει η διαχείριση σε κάθε ένα ποστ που μπορεί να έχει λίγο ξεφύγει αλλά μόνο να επεμβαίνει όταν συνολικά το θέμα και η κατάσταση έχουν παρεκτραπεί.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Αυτό έγραψε ο NikosD σαν πρώτη επιλογή
> 
> 
> 
> και με βάση αυτό απάντησα ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι αυτή είναι η λύση. Δηλαδή, να επεμβαίνει η διαχείριση σε κάθε ένα ποστ που μπορεί να έχει λίγο ξεφύγει αλλά μόνο να επεμβαίνει όταν συνολικά το θέμα και η κατάσταση έχουν παρεκτραπεί.


Aυτο αν θελει ο NikosD να μας το κανει λιγο πιο λιανα.. εγω σου ειπα πως το αντιλαμβανομαι αυτο που παρεθεσες απο τον ΝikosD , λεει *κατα την κριση των διαχειριστων*.. Εγω να σου πω την αληθεια το προτιμω αυτο που σου υπογραμμισα με οποιο κοστος και αν εχει και για εμενα σαν μελος του φορουμ , το θεωρω πιο σωστο απο το να σε λογοκρινει και ενδεχομενως να σε φιμωνει ενα μελος που για χ ψ λογους δεν σε γουσταρει και στηνει δραματα. Πως θα το διαχειριστεις εσυ αυτο? ή δεν θα ξαναγραψεις ποτε ή θα απαντας θελοντας και μη θα συμμετεχεις στον καυγα , πανηγυρι οπως θες πες το  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-150217

Eίμαι υπέρ στο να γίνει πιο αυστηρή η διαχείριση.Στο μόνο που δεν είμαι βέβαιος είναι το κατά πόσο η παρούσα διαχειριστική ομάδα με εξαίρεση ίσως 1-2 άτομα είναι εις θέση να αποφασίζει με σωστή κρίση..

----------


## melissa

Mnimonio έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό και δεν το σκέφτηκα έτσι. Όταν είπα ότι πρέπει μόνοι μας να μπούμε στη διαδικασία να προσέχουμε τι λέμε προφανώς και αναφερόμουν και σε θέματα λογοκρισίας, δηλαδή ο καθένας να προσέχει να μη λογοκρίνει με βάση τη δική του υποκειμενική κρίση. Ούτως ή άλλως η πλειοψηφία απ'ότι φαίνεται ψηφίζει το πρώτο άρα θα μάθουμε σύντομα τι συνέπειες που θα έχει αυτή η επιλογή.  :Smile:

----------


## elis

Η κάθαρση δηλαδή η αυτοκάθαρση που έλεγαν κι οι πολιτικοί εγώ ψηφίζω ποινές άμα πρέπει να φύγω θα ρυθμίσω κάπως αλλιώς τη ζωή μου αναγκαστικά θα παίζω μπάσκετ μάλλον η θα ακούω μουσική πριν μας διώξετε να μας στείλετε μια προειδοποίηση να χαιρετίσουμε πάντως όχι με τη μια δεν είναι κομψό 
Θα το παλέψουμε κι αυτό

----------


## Remedy

μιας και η συζητηση για τους ορους χρησης, θα ηθελα να βαλω κι ενα παραλληλο θεμα που αφορα την συζητηση κι οποιος θεωρει οτι τον ενδιαφερει η τον αφορα ας τοποθετηθει.

οποιος νομιζει οτι οι οροι συμμετοχης ειτε εχουν λαθη, ειτε πρεπει να αλλαξουν, να εμπλουτιστουν, να γινουν πιο συγκεκριμενοι, ας το κανει εδω.

και αναφερω απο τα προσφατα θεματα και περιστατικα:
οποιος θεωρει οτι το φορουμ πρεπει να απευθυνεται και να εχει μελη μονο "ασθενεις", ας το πει ειτε με επιχειρηματα ειτε ανευ, ΕΔΩ .
οποιος θεωρει οτι το φορουμ κακως περιεχει καποιο θεμα πχ σχεσεις και σεξουαλικοτητα και δεν θα επρεπε να συζητιουνται οι ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και συμπεριφορες, ας το πει ΕΔΩ.
κι οποιοδηποτε αλλο θεμα μου διαφευγει αυτη τη στιγμη, επισης ΕΔΩ!!!

ας τοποθετηθει η ας απαντησει επι των θεματων η διαχειριση.
αυτο που κανουν μερικοι να ξεκινανε γκρινιες επειδη καποιος συζηταει το ταδε θεμα (εντος θεματολογιας) που οι ιδιοι θεωρουν ασημαντο, η να κυνηγαει ενα μελος καποιους μονιμως απο πισω να τους ζηταει τον λογο για το αν θα επρεπε να ειναι η να μην ειναι μελη, δεν ειναι πλεον κωμικο και γραφικο, εχει γινει γελοιο.

ας τοποθετηθει η διαχειρηση σε οποιον εχει τετοιες ανησυχιες κι ας ληξει το θεμα ΕΔΩ.
μετα την απομακρυνση εκ του θεματος, ουδενα καφριλικι αναγνωριζεται...

----------


## Deleted-150217

Σε ότι αφορά τα θέματα εγώ είμαι υπέρ του να γράφονται τα πάντα που αφορούν τον άνθρωπο εκτός απο περιπτώσεις παιδεραστίας όπου σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα έπρεπε άμεσα να ενημερώνεται και η δίωξη για τα περαιτέρω.

----------


## Remedy

χωρις να πω τι πιστευω οτι πρεπει να γινει, να εκφρασω μια ανησυχια.

απ οτι λεει ο νικος, η σταση της διαχειρισης μεχρι σημερα, σημαινε αυτοδιαχειριση με επεμβασεις στα απολυτως απαραιτητα (δλδ 2).
δεν ειχε δηλωθει ομως ξεκαθαρα ποτε μεχρι σημερα. φαινομενικα σημαινε "διαχειριση απο την διαχειριση".
ο καθενας δρουσε οπως νομιζε, ειτε υπευθυνα, ειτε οπως νομιζε οτι τον παιρνει, οπως ηθελε, ειτε δοκιμαζοντας την ανοχη της διαχειρισης και τα νευρα των μελων, κλπ κλπ κλπ. κλπ, αναλογα με την προσωπικοτητα και τα θελω του.

πολυ φοβαμαι οτι το ξεκαθαρισμα αυτο, σε περιπτωση που επικρατησει η β λυση, μερικοι θα το εκλαβουν σαν "ψηφισαμε να το κανουμε μπουρδελο κι οταν βαρεθουν να μας ανεχονται, το πολυ πολυ να κλεισει"...

επισης δευτερη ανησυχια.
ΕΑΝ ο φοβος μου ευσταθει, ακομα και ολοι να ψηφισουμε το 2, αρκει ενας (αντε 2-3), για να γινει μπουρδελο. δεν χρειαζονται ολοι.

----------


## Remedy

> Σε ότι αφορά τα θέματα εγώ είμαι υπέρ του να γράφονται τα πάντα που αφορούν τον άνθρωπο εκτός απο περιπτώσεις παιδεραστίας όπου σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα έπρεπε άμεσα να ενημερώνεται και η δίωξη για τα περαιτέρω.


τον ανθρωπο αφορουν και ιατρικα θεματα πχ στομαχι, δοντια κλπ.δεν απτονται της ψυχολογιας ομως οταν δεν αφορουν καποια φοβια πχ.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ε και τι πειράζει να γράψει κάποιος και γιαυτο το θέμα? H πχ για το που να πάει διακοπές,τι να φάει σήμερα,τι χρώμα μπλουζάκι να φορέσει σήμερα κτλ.

----------


## Remedy

> Ε και τι πειράζει να γράψει κάποιος και γιαυτο το θέμα? H πχ για το που να πάει διακοπές,τι να φάει σήμερα,τι χρώμα μπλουζάκι να φορέσει σήμερα κτλ.


οι οροι λενε οτι τα θεματα αφορουν την ψυχολογια κι οτι ακομα και η ενοτητα γενικα αφορα θεματα που απτονται της ψυχολογιας και δεν ανηκουν στις αλλες ξεκαθαρες ενοτητες.
αυτο αν το κρινουμε τυπικα.
απο εκει και περα, αυτα που λες αναφερονται μονιμως απο ολους μας στο πλαισιο του οτι μετατρεπουμε το φορουμ σε τσατ, πραγμα που επισης απαγορευεται απο τους ορους...

οπως καταλαβαινεις, το αν θα συνεχισει να ισχυει αυτο, εχει να κανει κατα πολυ απο το αποτελεσμα της ψηφοφοριας.

εκτος αν κανει διαφορετικες διευκρινισεις για ολα αυτα, η διαχειριση.
δεν ξερω..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Εγω λεω να γινει γενικου ενδιαφεροντος,ολα της ψυχολογιας απτονται αλλωστε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## melissa

Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα σκεφτεί την περίπτωση ότι κάποιοι δεν θα θέλουν να συμμορφωθούν. Η απάντησή μου ήταν με γνώμονα πώς όλοι θα βοηθηθούν μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ, πώς όλοι θα πάρουν κάτι από τη λειτουργία του. Προφανώς αν αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει τότε ας αυστηροποιηθούν οι κανόνες.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> mnimonio, για μένα η ψηφοφορία είναι πιο "πονηρή" από ότι φαίνεται με μια πρώτη ανάγνωση.
> 
> Στην επιλογή 2, το φόρουμ θα κλείσει, για μία εβδομάδα, στις 1 Απρίλη, αν η αυτορύθμιση δε φέρει αποτέλεσμα.
> Που σημαίνει πως αν τα μέλη του φόρουμ υπερψηφίσουν τη 2η επιλογή με γνώμονα το να σουλατσάρουν, τότε το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ακριβώς αντίθετο, μιας και η μη συνετή χρήση του φόρουμ, θα οδηγήσει -καταρχάς- στο προσωρινό κλείσιμο του.
> 
> Με δικά μου λόγια: είτε που καλούμε τη διαχείριση να διώξει όσους -κατά την κρίση της- παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης,
> είτε που καλούμε τους εαυτούς μας να φερθούν σε απόλυτη συμφωνία με τους όρους χρήσης, διαφορετικά θα κλείσει το φόρουμ, τουλάχιστον προσωρινά.


Mαλιστα..Παντως μιας και εχουν γινει απειρες συζητησεις - παραπονα για την διαχειριση περιμενα μεγαλυτερη συμμετοχη στην ψηφοφορια .

----------


## black_adder

ως άτομο με κάποια ψυχαναγκαστικά στοιχεία στην προσωπικότητα μου θα ψήφιζα το πρώτο |o|
είναι γεγονός ότι αρκετοί όροι παραβιάζονται.
Με Ψυχοθεραπευτική λογική όμως (να έχουμε την ευθύνη του εαυτού μας δηλαδή) θα ψηφίσω το δεύτερο. Αν και από οσο παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ το να κρατηθούν οι όροι είναι δύσκολο....
Από εκεί και πέρα αν περάσει η δευτερη επιλογή και δεν μπορέσουμε να εφαρμόσουμε τους όρους και κλεισει για μια εβδομαδα,ας εφαρμοστει μετά και η πρώτη επιλογή.
Φυσικά με την πρώτη επιλογή υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος το φόρουμ με το κόψε ράψε να αποστειρωθεί τελείως.Ας προσεχαμε...
Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη οπως δεν υπάρχει ιντερνετική ψυχοθεραπεία (που κάνουν διάφοροι ψυχολόγοι) έτσι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ιντερνετική αυτοβοηθεια....

----------


## Gallowdance

Τί έχουμε εδώ; Καταρχάς, η διαχείριση να μην έχει δυο μέτρα και δυο σταθμά, είναι που είναι σχεδόν απούσα, τουλάχιστον όταν εφαρμόζει τους κανόνες της ας το κάνει σωστά. Εγώ προσωπικά έφαγα 3 πόντους από την betelgeuse και έμαθα κατόπιν εορτής το σφάλμα μου, αλλά το χειρότερο είναι ότι η user ψυχανεμίστηκε τις προθέσεις μου προς τον user που απευθυνόταν το μήνυμα.Χαλαρώστε λιγάκι, δεν είμαστε μπαμπούλες.

----------


## black_adder

> Τί έχουμε εδώ; Καταρχάς, η διαχείριση να μην έχει δυο μέτρα και δυο σταθμά, είναι που είναι σχεδόν απούσα, τουλάχιστον όταν εφαρμόζει τους κανόνες της ας το κάνει σωστά. Εγώ προσωπικά έφαγα 3 πόντους από την betelgeuse και έμαθα κατόπιν εορτής το σφάλμα μου, αλλά το χειρότερο είναι ότι η user ψυχανεμίστηκε τις προθέσεις μου προς τον user που απευθυνόταν το μήνυμα.Χαλαρώστε λιγάκι, δεν είμαστε μπαμπούλες.


δεν γνωρίζω τι εχει συμβει παλιότερα αλλά όντως και γω έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν παρακολουθείται το φόρουμ από τη διαχειρηση οπως θα έπρεπε
Είναι Τεράστιος ο όγκος πληροφοριών για να είναι κανείς συνεχεια πάνω από ενα pc αλλά αυτά τα προβλήματα προκύπτουν όταν ανοίγει ενα φόρουμ....

----------


## pavlina

> δεν γνωρίζω τι εχει συμβει παλιότερα αλλά όντως και γω έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν παρακολουθείται το φόρουμ από τη διαχειρηση οπως θα έπρεπε
> Είναι Τεράστιος ο όγκος πληροφοριών για να είναι κανείς συνεχεια πάνω από ενα pc αλλά αυτά τα προβλήματα προκύπτουν όταν ανοίγει ενα φόρουμ....


Κι εγω φηφιζω να γινει πιο αυστηρο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Θαρρώ πως πρέπει να σφίξουν τα λουριά....
Ίση μεταχείριση σε όλους!!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Κοιτάζω τις ψήφους και αναρωτιέμαι:
Ποιοί διάλεξαν την 2η επιλογή?
Πρέπει να είναι πολύ ευνοημένοι όσοι έριξαν την ψήφο τους εκεί...

----------


## κύριος

καθεστε και κανετε ψωφιοφοριες για την καλυτερευση και αναλυετε και κανετε και ρανετε,και καλα κανετε δηλαδη αλλα περα απο την πλακα μεταξυ μας ολοι το ξερετε οτι δεν θα καλητερεψει το φορουν και δεν θα αλλαξουν τροπο διαχειρισης,και αν γινει το θαυμα θα ειναι για λιγο καιρο στην αρχη(μακαρι να κανω λαθος)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

προσωπικα πιστευω οτι το ολο θεμα είναι αξιοπερίεργο. οι διαμαρτυρίες μου εναντιον της διαχείρησης δεν εχουν να κανουν με την επιείκεια αλλα με ποιο σοβαρα και παραβατικά θεματα. 
παραθετω καποια απο αυτα, αν δεν ευσταθουν... αγνοηστε τα

1. επεμβαινουν στους καυγαδες των μελων μετα απο 24 ωρες... που σημενει οτι τα φορτισμενα μελη παραμένουν σε αυτη την κατασταση για αρκετες ωρες, μελη με ψυχολογικα προβληματα σε εντονα φορτισμενες καταστασεις... το τονιζω!!

2. παρεμβαινουν σε αντιπαραθεσεις μελων για να υποστηριξουν το μελος φιλο - φιλη τους, σε προσωπικο επιπεδο

3. παιρνουν θεματα για καθαρισμο χωρις προειδοποιηση και χωρις επαρκη ενημερωση

4. αγνοουν πμ που αφορουν αυτοκτονιες και αυτοτραυματισμους

5. καθυστερουν να ασχοληθουν με σοβαρα τεχνικα προβληματα που οδηγουν σε παραβιαση προσωπικων δεδομενων και ενημερωνουν για αυτα προχειρα με ενα ποστ σε ενα θεμα

6. αντιμετωπιζουν τα μελη με υφος ανωτεροτητας και καποιες φορες ειρωνεια και εριστικοτητα

δεν ξερω τι αποτελέσμα θα βγει στο "δημοψηφισμα" αλλα οποιο και να βγει ...προσωπικη παρακληση... ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ - ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ - ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ !!

----------


## cdeleted29517

θα έλεγα αν ήταν εφικτό να υπήρχαν περισσότεροι διαχειριστές έτσι ώστε να ηρεμούν τα πνεύματα πριν ξεκινήσουν τα έκτροπα. Γιατί μετά οι ''δαρμένοι'' ψάχνουν για δικαιοσύνη , η οποία θεωρούν ότι δεν υπάρχει..... και δαρμένοι και αδικημένοι δηλαδή..........

----------


## Remedy

σε περιπτωση που επικρατησει το 1,
αυτο που χρειαζεται δεν ειναι πολλοι διαχειριστες, αλλα περισσοτερη παρουσια.
γιατι σε ενα τετοιο φορουμ, το πιο σημαντικο ειναι το ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΟ των διαχειριστων, οχι να γινεται μπουγιο .

γι αυτο οσο περισσοτεροι οι διαχειριστες τοσο περισσοτερες διαφορες στο κριτηριο θα υπαρχουν, οποτε και αδικιες, παραπονα κλπ..
η διαχειριση θα πρεπει να ειναι συντονισμενη ωστε να βγαινει ΜΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΗ αποψη για την αντιμετωπιση των θεματων. οσο ειναι εφικτο φυσικα.
δλδ, πιειτε και κανενα κρασακι μαζι ρε παιδια, να δεσετε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remedy

επισης, να (ξανα)βαλω το αιτημα μου, η διαχειριση να ανακοινωνει τα πολυπροφιλα που εντοπιζονται για να λαμβανουν τα μετρα τους τα μελη που συνομιλουν μαζι τους.
συμβαινει σε πολλα φορουμ και δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο που μπορει να το αποφευγουν εδω.

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω ψηφισα το να γινει πιο αυστηρη η διαχειρηση , αλλα αυτο δεν εξασφαλιζει την αμεροληψια της , αν υπαρχουν ερασιτρεχνες μοντς , οποτε θεωρω απαραιτητο το δικαιωμα του καθε μελους , απο την στιγμη που δεχεται παρατηρηση απο ερασιτεχνη μοντ , να μπορει να κανει ενσταση στην διαχειρηση γενικοτερα .......

----------


## arntaben

> τον ανθρωπο αφορουν και ιατρικα θεματα πχ στομαχι, δοντια κλπ.δεν απτονται της ψυχολογιας ομως οταν δεν αφορουν καποια φοβια πχ.


γιαυτο δεν υπαρχει τα γενικα? πιστευω οτι μετικοι εδω εκτος απο ψυχολογικη υποστιριξη κανουν και παρεες πχ θυμαμαι οταν ειχαμε ανοιξει ενα θεμα με ζωδια που ειναι ασχετο της ψυχολογιας ....ολα τα μελη που συμετηχαμε στη συζητηση ειχαμε περασεινκαλα ...με συνεπαγωγη να αλλαξει εστω για λιγο η διαθεση μας ...νομιζω αυτα τα θεματα πρεπει να υπαρχουν ( παντα στα γενικα βεβαια πουθενα αλλου) και να μην κανει το φορουμ απομακρα τα μελη μεταξυ τους βεβαιος παντα χωρις υβριστικους χαρακτηρισμους κλπ
Επισεις ενα ακομα θεμα που θελω να προτεινω ειναι εαν για οποιοδηποτε λογο δεν μας αρεσει η τωρινη διαχειριση ας ψησισουμε κριτιρια που πρεπει καποιος να εχει βστε να γινει διαχειστης και οσως αργοτερα και ατομα που θα γινουν διαχειριστες αυτο το λεω γιατι καποιοι δεν συμβονουν με την φραση....κατα την αποψη της διαχειρισης...αυτα

----------


## arntaben

> Εγω ψηφισα το να γινει πιο αυστηρη η διαχειρηση , αλλα αυτο δεν εξασφαλιζει την αμεροληψια της , αν υπαρχουν ερασιτρεχνες μοντς , σαν την Μπετελ , οποτε θεωρω απαραιτητο το δικαιωμα του καθε μελους , απο την στιγμη που δεχεται παρατηρηση απο ερασιτεχνη μοντ , να μπορει να κανει ενσταση στην διαχειρηση γενικοτερα .......


Μακ καλο ειναι να μην αναφερεις ονοματα η εμπειρια μπυ εδω μπυ λεει οτι αυξανει την πιθανοτητα για καυγα

----------


## Remedy

> γιαυτο δεν υπαρχει τα γενικα? πιστευω οτι μετικοι εδω εκτος απο ψυχολογικη υποστιριξη κανουν και παρεες πχ θυμαμαι οταν ειχαμε ανοιξει ενα θεμα με ζωδια που ειναι ασχετο της ψυχολογιας ....ολα τα μελη που συμετηχαμε στη συζητηση ειχαμε περασεινκαλα ...με συνεπαγωγη να αλλαξει εστω για λιγο η διαθεση μας ...νομιζω αυτα τα θεματα πρεπει να υπαρχουν ( παντα στα γενικα βεβαια πουθενα αλλου) και να μην κανει το φορουμ απομακρα τα μελη μεταξυ τους βεβαιος παντα χωρις υβριστικους χαρακτηρισμους κλπ
> Επισεις ενα ακομα θεμα που θελω να προτεινω ειναι εαν για οποιοδηποτε λογο δεν μας αρεσει η τωρινη διαχειριση ας ψησισουμε κριτιρια που πρεπει καποιος να εχει βστε να γινει διαχειστης και οσως αργοτερα και ατομα που θα γινουν διαχειριστες αυτο το λεω γιατι καποιοι δεν συμβονουν με την φραση....κατα την αποψη της διαχειρισης...αυτα


οχι, δεν υπαρχει γι αυτο το "γενικα".
αυτο εξηγουσα πριν.
το γενικα υπαρχει για διαφορα θεματα ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ που δεν μπορουν να ενταχθουν στις αλλες κατηγοριες.
στην πραξη συμβαινει αυτο που περιγραφεις.
δλδ πολλες γενικες συζητησεις, τσατ κλπ.
αυτες ειναι εναντια στους ορους χρησης και γινονται με την ανοχη της διαχειρισης λογω του χαλαρου κλιματος.

αν θεωρεις οτι αυτο πρεπει να αλλαξει, καλα κανεις και το προτεινεις, αλλα τωρα ισχυει αυτο που περιγραφω παραπανω.

η διαχειριση εχει υποψη της κριτηρια για να γινει καποιος διαχειριστης, καποιες φορες τα εχει πει.
δεν τιθενται τα παντα σε ψηφοφορια. για καποια θεματα αποφασιζουν οι ιδιοι.

να θυμισω και μια αδυναμια των ψηφοφοριων εδω μεσα.
δυστυχως μεχρι σημερα , αν εχω καταλαβει καλα, δεν ειναι δυνατον να ελεγχθουν πληρως (η και καθολου???) τα πολυπροφιλα.
δεν γινεται λοιπον να μπαινουν ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ σε ψηφοφορια, γιατι ενα ατομο μονο του, μπορει με 6-7 λογαριασμους να αλοιωσει τα αποτελεσματα.
στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα, ακομα και η αλοιωση του αποτελεσματος μπορει να αποβει πολυ tricky, αλλα δεν γινεται να γινονται συχνα ψηφοφοριες με αυτες τις συνθηκες.
φαντασου πχ. να γινει ψηφοφορια για να γινει μοντ ενα συγκεκριμενο μελος , κι αυτος να ειναι τρολ.
θα βαλει 10 λογαριασμους μεσα να επαινει και να ψηφιζει τον εαυτο του για να διαλυσει το φορουμ.

----------


## mnimonio is back

Eγω παντως δεν ενδιαφερομαι για μοντεριλικι.. ετσι και αλλιως οποτε μπαινω ειμαι μονιμως Αεον.. :P

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

η σκληρη- τυπικη αντιμετωπιση δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα και οτι θα υπάρχει παρουσια... μπορει να μπαινει και πάλι ο διαχειρηστης μετα απο 24 ωρες, απλα αυτην την φορα θα μαπινει με μπαλντα. δεν ειναι η λύση τι χρωμα παντελονι θα φορεσει ο κουτσος..πάλι κουτσος θα μεινει

η επιεικια δεν εγινε μονο χαριστικα για τα μέλη, ωφελησε και εξακολουθει να ωφελει και το φορουμ..ακομα και αν ψηφιστει τωρα το 1. δεν θα δειαρκεσει. η επιεικια φερνει μελη και τα μέλη διαφημισεις, οι οποιες αυτην την στιγμη καταλαμβανουν σχεδον το μισο της σελιδας μου σε πλάτος. 
χωρις την επιεικια τα μελη θα αποχωρησουν και θα πάνε σε ευνοϊκότερα κλίμακα, μαζι με αυτα θα αποχωρησουν και οι διαφημισεις και το φορουμ εντελει θα περασει απο το πρωτο που ειναι στην αναζητηση ..στο τελευταιο.

τωρα ολο αυτο γιατι γινετε ...υποθεσεις μπορει να κάνει κανεις...μου θυμιζει λίγο το δημοψηφισμα του τσιπρα... πάντως σιγουρα δεν εχει να κάνει με την ουσιαστική επιλυση του προβλήματος.

και δεν πολυκαταλαβα και την εβδομαδιαια διαμαρτυρια των διαχειρηστων... τι σημαινει αυτο?
αν η διαμαρτυρια εχει να κανει με τις δικες μας διαμαρτυριες, το πιο υπευθυνο και λογικο θα ήταν να τα βαλουμε κατω και να τα συζητησουμε..οπως βλέπετε και εμεις εχουμε θεματα προς συζητηση.
αν εχει να κάνει με τον φόρτο εργασιας και τα αιτηματα σας απευθυνονται στον admin μπορουμε να σας στηριξουμε...μην ξεσπατε σε εμας.. δεν εχει λογικη αυτο... 

πάντως η αδιαλλακτη σταση δεν ειναι συνεργασια...

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω ψηφισα το να γινει πιο αυστηρη η διαχειρηση , αλλα αυτο δεν εξασφαλιζει την αμεροληψια της , αν υπαρχουν ερασιτρεχνες μοντς , σαν την Μπετελ, οποτε θεωρω απαραιτητο το δικαιωμα του καθε μελους , απο την στιγμη που δεχεται παρατηρηση απο ερασιτεχνη μοντ , να μπορει να κανει ενσταση στην διαχειρηση γενικοτερα .......


ολοι οι μοντς ειναι ερασιτεχνες. κανεις δεν πληρωνεται.
ενστασεις εκανες, κι οχι μια, αλλα παρα πολλες γι αυτο το θεμα.
το οτι ενιστασαι δεν ειναι καμια αποδειξη οτι εχεις δικιο.
υπαρχει περιπτωση αδικως να ενιστασαι, οπως ειναι και η πραγματικοτητα , κατα την γνωμη μου.
εσυ δεν θελεις να μπορεις να ενιστασαι , θελεις οτι θεωρεις εσυ ως δικαιο να το αποδεχονται οι αλλοι ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ!. το ιδιο κανει κι η ρεα.
ε αυτο δεν γινεται! ουτε με το 1, ουτε με το 2, ουτε με το 102.
τι να γινει τωρα?

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ καλο ειναι να μην αναφερεις ονοματα η εμπειρια μπυ εδω μπυ λεει οτι αυξανει την πιθανοτητα για καυγα ������




Arntaben , ανεφερα το ονομα ενος μελους /μοντ , που δεν ξερω με τι κριτηρια εγινε , και δεν ειναι κατεμε εις θεση να εχει ορθοκρισια , λογω απειριας ...........το εσβησα παρολαυτα , αλλα για να ξεσπασει καυγας , χρειαζονται τουλαχιστον δυο , η Μπετελ δεν καυγαδιζει , ουτε κι εγω , εδω και 1 χρονο , που δεν καυγαδιζα , παντα αμυνομουν , ειναι γνωστα τα μελη στους παλαιοτερους , που εχουν ασκησει ψυχολογικο μπουλιιν , εναντιον αλλων μελων .........και ενας λογος που ψηφισα τα γινει πιο αυστηρη η διαχειρηση , πολυ πιο αυστηρη , ει δυνατον , ειναι να το σκεφτει ο αλλος δυο φορες , πριν ξεκινησει καυγα .................το να εκφρασω ενα παραπονο μου , κατα της συγκεκριμενης μοντ , δεν ειναι κακο , δεν υπαρχει λογος να αρχισω παλι να λεω τι εγινε , και αδικως εγινε , παει τωρα , τελειωσε .......

----------


## Macgyver

> η σκληρη- τυπικη αντιμετωπιση δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα και οτι θα υπάρχει παρουσια... μπορει να μπαινει και πάλι ο διαχειρηστης μετα απο 24 ωρες, απλα αυτην την φορα θα μαπινει με μπαλντα. δεν ειναι η λύση τι χρωμα παντελονι θα φορεσει ο κουτσος..πάλι κουτσος θα μεινει
> τωρα ολο αυτο γιατι γινετε ...υποθεσεις μπορει να κάνει κανεις...μου θυμιζει λίγο το δημοψηφισμα του τσιπρα... πάντως σιγουρα δεν εχει να κάνει με την ουσιαστική επιλυση του προβλήματος.
> 
> και δεν πολυκαταλαβα και την εβδομαδιαια διαμαρτυρια των διαχειρηστων... τι σημαινει αυτο?
> αν η διαμαρτυρια εχει να κανει με τις δικες μας διαμαρτυριες, το πιο υπευθυνο και λογικο θα ήταν να τα βαλουμε κατω και να τα συζητησουμεα...


Συμφωνω , ρεα ., οτι δεν προκειται ναλλαξει ουσιαστικα τιποτα ....................... τωρα πραματικα πιστευεις οτι μπορει να γινει μια λογικη συζητηση μεταξυ μελων , χωρις να γινει καυγας ? εγω δεν το πιστευω , εδω γινεται καυγας για πιο ασημαντα πραματα ..................... το μονο που θελω να επισημανω , αν η διαχειρηση οντως σκοπευει να εξυγιανει τιο φορουμ , ειναι η απομακρυνση των ερασιτεχνων μοντ ..................αυτο μου θυμιζει κατι απο πολιτικη στην Ελλαδα, προκειμενου να εξυγιανθει το πολιτικο συστημα , πραμα που το χρειαζεται , ειναι να ερχεται στην κυβερνηση ο καθε ασχετιδης/συμφεροντολογος ., και φυσικα να πηγαινουμε απο το κακο στο χειροτερο , ενω κατα την γνωμημου , θαπρεπε να γινει μια κυβερνηση απο επαγγελματιες , τουκαθε τομεως , που δεν θασ υπολογιζουν πολιτικο κοστος , οποτε θα παρουν και τα σωστα μετρα , οχιαυτα που θα τους κανουν να ξαναβγουν ............

----------


## Macgyver

Οσο για σενα , ρεμ , πηρα ενα γερο μαθημα απο σενα ................. οτι σε θεωρησα φιλιο μελος , αλλα μου απεδειξες με την σταση σου στο θρεντ μου ' μια περιεργη σχεση ' οτι μερικα ατομα , δεν γινονται ποτε φιλοι , παραμενουν παντα εχθροι , δλδ οπως επισημανε και καποιο μελος ,' μια φορα εχθρος , παντα εχθρος ' , τσαμπα τα φιλικα μνμτα που σουστειλα , τσαμπα τα μπραβο για το καλο σου χιουμορ ( που τοχεις ) , αλλα φιλιο μελος , δεν προκειται να γινεις ποτε προς εμε ................... ακομη και μεγαλος , παιρνω μαθηματα ζωης ........ βεβαια παντα μαθαινεις , οσο μεγαλωνω , ανακαλυπτω οτι ξερω ολο και λιγοτερα απ οσα νομιζα , μεχρι που οταν γερασω , θα καταλαβω οτι δεν ηξερα τιποτα για τιποτα ..........................αστειο ακουγεται , αλλα σοβαρολογω .....

----------


## Remedy

> Οσο για σενα , ρεμ , πηρα ενα γερο μαθημα απο σενα ................. οτι σε θεωρησα φιλιο μελος , αλλα μου απεδειξες με την σταση σου στο θρεντ μου ' μια περιεργη σχεση ' οτι μερικα ατομα , δεν γινονται ποτε φιλοι , παραμενουν παντα εχθροι , δλδ οπως επισημανε και καποιο μελος ,' μια φορα εχθρος , παντα εχθρος ' , τσαμπα τα φιλικα μνμτα που σουστειλα , τσαμπα τα μπραβο για το καλο σου χιουμορ ( που τοχεις ) , αλλα φιλιο μελος , δεν προκειται να γινεις ποτε προς εμε ................... ακομη και μεγαλος , παιρνω μαθηματα ζωης ........ βεβαια παντα μαθαινεις , οσο μεγαλωνω , ανακαλυπτω οτι ξερω ολο και λιγοτερα απ οσα νομιζα , μεχρι που οταν γερασω , θα καταλαβω οτι δεν ηξερα τιποτα για τιποτα ..........................αστειο ακουγεται , αλλα σοβαρολογω .....


μαγκ εχθρος σου δεν ημουν ποτε και δεν ειμαι ουτε τωρα.
αλλα δεν θα γυρναω την πλατη στις κακοηθειες σου. πχ στην λασπη κατα της μπετ και το ξεφωνημα του μελους που ειχε πριβε συνομιλιες μαζι σου, που καταλαβα μια χαρα ποια ειναι.οπως και αλλοι.

μιας και το λες μονος σου το επιβεβαιωνω οτι μουε στειλες πμ με προτασεις φιλιας κι εκει σου επανελαβα οτι φιλοι δεν θα γινουμε γιατι δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στην συμπριφορα σου μιας και αλλαζει αποτομα κι εγω απο τους φιλους μου θελω σταθεροτητα.
πολυ συντομα με επιβεβαιωσες καθως μου εκανες επιθεση συκοφαντιας και ψευδων επικαλουμενος τα κουτσομπολια που εκανες για μενα με μια κακομοιρα που με συκοφαντει κατα συστημα εδω και 3 χρονια στα πμ και οχι μονο, μελων που δεν γνωρισζω, δεν με γνωριζουν και ουτε εχω κανει καν τον κοπο να ενημερωσω η ιδια για την αληθεια.
εγω ενημερωσα αυτους που πρεπει και χωρις να το θελεις μου προσεφερες ανεκτιμητη υπηρεσια με την κακοηθεια σου, επιβεβαιωνοντας οσα εχω καταγγειλει.
γι αυτο να σε ευχαριστησω για αλλη μια φορα για την ωραια σου ιδεα.

αυτο δεν αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι η προθεση σου ηταν κακοηθης, χαμερπης αλλα και κατινιστικη (55 χρονων ανθρωπος να μας λες τι κουτσομπολευεις για τα μελη. αισχος.)

----------


## cdeleted29517

> σε περιπτωση που επικρατησει το 1,
> αυτο που χρειαζεται δεν ειναι πολλοι διαχειριστες, αλλα περισσοτερη παρουσια.
> γιατι σε ενα τετοιο φορουμ, το πιο σημαντικο ειναι το ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΟ των διαχειριστων, οχι να γινεται μπουγιο .
> 
> γι αυτο οσο περισσοτεροι οι διαχειριστες τοσο περισσοτερες διαφορες στο κριτηριο θα υπαρχουν, οποτε και αδικιες, παραπονα κλπ..
> η διαχειριση θα πρεπει να ειναι συντονισμενη ωστε να βγαινει ΜΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΗ αποψη για την αντιμετωπιση των θεματων. οσο ειναι εφικτο φυσικα.
> δλδ, πιειτε και κανενα κρασακι μαζι ρε παιδια, να δεσετε


Nαι, δεν ξέρω μπορεί και να είναι άκυρο αυτό που είπα, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι όσα παράπονα και να υπάρχουν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η παρουσία που πρέπει.

----------


## Aeon

> Ψήφισα την δεύτερη επιλογή και θα τεκμηριώσω γιατί πιστεύω ότι πρέπει οι moderators να είναι επιεικείς. Θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος ενός φόρουμ ψυχολογίας είναι να βοηθάει τα μέλη του αλλά παράλληλα και να αποτελεί μια μικρογραφία για τον έξω κόσμο. Όπως στον έξω κόσμο δεν υπάρχει παντού μια δασκάλα στην οποία μπορούμε να πάμε ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή και να της πούμε: "Ο Νικολάκης μου τράβηξε το αυτί", έτσι και στο φόρουμ είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μάθουμε να ενεργούμε και να συμμετέχουμε σε αυτό σαν ενήλικες. Αυτό σημαίνει να λύνουμε μόνοι μας τυχόν διενέξεις που υφίστανται σε λογικά πλαίσια και όχι να περιμένουμε την "κυρία" να έρθει να κάνει ντα. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, εννοείται ότι είμαι υπέρ στο να επεμβαίνει η διαχείριση όταν τα πράγματα παρεκτρέπονται. Αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος της είναι να λάβει το ρόλο της αστυνομίας του φόρουμ που θα επεμβαίνει σε οποιαδήποτε μικρή παραβίαση. Αν ακολουθήσει αυτή την τακτική τότε οι μισοί από εμάς θα πρέπει να φύγουν και το φόρουμ δεν θα έχει τη μορφή που έχει σήμερα (δηλαδή να μπορείς να πεις την οφ-τόπικ χαζομάρα σου, να γελάσεις λίγο με άτομα που θεωρείς διαδικτυακή παρέα κλπ). Δεν θεωρώ ότι ένα φόρουμ όπου τα μέλη θα μπαίνουν, θα λένε το πρόβλημά τους και θα παίρνουν μόνο μία ξερή απάντηση είναι η λύση. Θεωρώ ότι σημαντικότερος ρόλος του φόρουμ είναι ο διάλογος και το να μάθει σε όλους μας να τον κάνουμε σωστά. Επίσης να μας μάθει να συνυπάρχουμε. Να μας μάθει να αυτο-λογοκρινόμαστε, όχι να μας το επιβάλλει μια ανώτερη αρχή. Στην τελική ενήλικοι είμαστε, ας προσπαθήσουμε να μπούμε σε αυτό το ρόλο όσο κι αν μέσα μας δεν θέλουμε να συμμορφωθούμε με αυτόν κάποιες φορές.


Αυτά που αναφέρεις αποτελούν τη φιλοσοφία στην οποία στηρίχθηκε το φόρουμ, 12 χρόνια τώρα. 
Το επικοινωνιακό λάθος της διαχείρισης κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι πως δεν πέτυχε να δώσει στους ανθρώπους του φόρουμ να καταλάβουν ότι επιεικής και χαλαρή διαχείριση, δε σημαίνει απουσία διαχείρισης. Έχουμε κάνει 100δες συζητήσεις με τον ΝίκοςΔ. για να προχωρήσουμε σε μόλις μερικές δεκάδες παρεμβάσεις.

Είναι λάθος μας ακόμη ότι δεν έχουμε πετύχει να δώσουμε στους ανθρώπους να καταλάβουν πως η αντίδραση σε δεύτερο και όχι σε πρώτο χρόνο είναι τις περισσότερες φορές, συνειδητή επιλογή ώστε να αποφευχθούν παρορμητικές κινήσεις της διαχείρισης και τις λιγότερες φορές είναι απουσία, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου ή ανθρώπων. 

Είναι λάθος μας που δεν μπορέσαμε να δώσουμε να καταλάβουν οι ανθρωποι, πως προτιμούσαμε να μην "καει κάποιο ξερό" κι ας δημιουργεί προβλήματα, παρά να καεί άδικα κάποιο "χλωρό". Και πραγματικά ανεβάζω πίεση όποτε διαβάζω πως αυτή η ήπια, επιεικής, χαλαρή, αυτορυθμιστική στάση, στοχεύει στο να μη χαθούν μέλη από το φόρουμ για να έχει το φόρουμ διαφημίσεις και λεφτά.
Ευθαρσώς δηλώνω, πώς όποιος πιστεύει κάτι τέτοιο, είναι συκοφάντης και έχει πλήρη άγνοια από το πως δομείται ένα φόρουμ και πως δομείται μια επιχείριση, από το τι συμφέρει ένα φόρουμ και τι είναι κερδοφόρο για μια επιχείριση.
Ευθαρσώς δηλώνω πως είναι ηλίθιος όποιος πιστεύει πως σε 12 χρόνια λειτουργίας του φόρουμ, θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα για την "επιχείριση" όπως κάποιοι θέλουν να ονομάζουν το φόρουμ, αν διαγράφαμε 5.000 μέλη λόγω παραβιάσεων του κανονισμού και έτσι αντί για 15.000 εγγραφές μελών, θα είχαμε 10.000 εγγραφές. Μια ολόκληρη... πόλη έχει εγγραφεί σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι του ελληνικού διαδικτύου, που κάποια στιγμή είχαν ένα ενδιαφέρον για την ψυχολογία, έχουν σε αυτά τα 12 χρόνια περάσει από αυτό το φόρουμ. Τίποτα δεν θα άλλαζε στην ομαρφιά και στην υποστηρικτικότητα αυτου του χώρου, αν είχαμε διαγράψει, ακόμη και 5000 μέλη.

Ακόμη, η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος, γνωρίζει πολύ καλά πόσες δεκάδες φορές αντιδράσαμε αστραπιαία, καλοκαίρια, σε νησιά, ξημερώματα στις 5 η ώρα κι όποτε γενικά χρειάστηκε να παρέμβουμε για να βοηθήσουμε κάποιον άνθρωπο του οποίο η ζωή ήταν σε κίνδυνο, σε απειλή, λόγω απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας ή για άλλους λόγους.

Και για να γυρίσω στο θέμα της ψηφοφορίας: 

Με θλίβει το να προτιμούν οι άνθρωποι να υπάρχει πάνω από το κεφάλι τους ένας δικαστής που θα συμμαζεύει τα σκουπίδια που έχουν δημιουργήσει, αντί να σκέφτονται πως ΔΕΝ θα δημιουργήσουν σκουπίδια.

Δεν το χωράει η λογική μου, να θέλουμε να έχουμε την ελευθερία να παραβιάζουμε τους κανόνες καλής επικοινωνίας ενός χώρου και να θιγόμαστε επειδή στη συνέχεια ο δικαστής ήρθε ή δεν ήρθε έγκαιρα να συμμαζέψει, επειδή έδωσε ή δεν έδωσε...ποινές.

Θλίβομαι που το ποσοστό της Α επιλογής στην ψηφοφορία είναι πάνω από 60%, να ξέρετε όμως, πως θα "υπηρετήσω" με συνέπεια οποιοδήποτε αποτέλεσμα, παρά τις ενστάσεις μου που τώρα μόλις κατέγραψα.

----------


## Κύκνος

Δυστυχώς Aeon κάποιοι άνθρωποι χρειάζονται δικαστή πάνω από το κεφάλι τους αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν, είναι πραγματικά λυπηρό αλλά καλύτερα αυτό παρά να γεμίζει σκουπίδια το φόρουμ όπως λες και να προκαλούνται προβλήματα στα μέλη που δεν συνηθίζουν να δημιουργούν...

Όταν γραφτήκαμε συμφωνήσαμε να τηρούμε κάποιους κανόνες, ε αν το κάναμε ελαφρά την καρδία ή είμαστε ανίκανοι να τους τηρήσουμε οι υπόλοιποι δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> οχι, δεν υπαρχει γι αυτο το "γενικα".
> αυτο εξηγουσα πριν.
> το γενικα υπαρχει για διαφορα θεματα ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ που δεν μπορουν να ενταχθουν στις αλλες κατηγοριες.
> στην πραξη συμβαινει αυτο που περιγραφεις.
> δλδ πολλες γενικες συζητησεις, τσατ κλπ.
> αυτες ειναι εναντια στους ορους χρησης και γινονται με την ανοχη της διαχειρισης λογω του χαλαρου κλιματος.
> 
> αν θεωρεις οτι αυτο πρεπει να αλλαξει, καλα κανεις και το προτεινεις, αλλα τωρα ισχυει αυτο που περιγραφω παραπανω.
> 
> ...


Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να σταματήσει το τσατ σε άσχετα θέματα γιατί ανοίγει ο άλλος θέμα για να ζητήσει βοήθεια κι αρχίζει η ψιλοκουβεντούλα...χίλιες φορές να επιτρέπεται να ανοίγονται άσχετα θέματα στο "γενικά" μ' αυτό το σκοπό παρά να χαλάνε τα σοβαρά...στην τελική υπάρχουν και τα πμ...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εγώ δεν ψηφίζω γιατί είμαι και πολύ λίγο καιρό εδώ επομένως δεν ξέρω τι παίζει. Θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει επιείκεια αλλά κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει γιατί το όλο σύστημα δεν φαίνεται να λειτουργεί τόσο καλά όσο θα έπρεπε, αφού πολλοί έχουν παράπονο και αναγκάζονται να ψηφίσουν το πρώτο μήπως δουν και κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που συμβαίνει. Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αυτά που αναφέρεις αποτελούν τη φιλοσοφία στην οποία στηρίχθηκε το φόρουμ, 12 χρόνια τώρα. 
> Το επικοινωνιακό λάθος της διαχείρισης κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι πως δεν πέτυχε να δώσει στους ανθρώπους του φόρουμ να καταλάβουν ότι επιεικής και χαλαρή διαχείριση, δε σημαίνει απουσία διαχείρισης. Έχουμε κάνει 100δες συζητήσεις με τον ΝίκοςΔ. για να προχωρήσουμε σε μόλις μερικές δεκάδες παρεμβάσεις.
> 
> Είναι λάθος μας ακόμη ότι δεν έχουμε πετύχει να δώσουμε στους ανθρώπους να καταλάβουν πως η αντίδραση σε δεύτερο και όχι σε πρώτο χρόνο είναι τις περισσότερες φορές, συνειδητή επιλογή ώστε να αποφευχθούν παρορμητικές κινήσεις της διαχείρισης και τις λιγότερες φορές είναι απουσία, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου ή ανθρώπων. 
> 
> Είναι λάθος μας που δεν μπορέσαμε να δώσουμε να καταλάβουν οι ανθρωποι, πως προτιμούσαμε να μην "καει κάποιο ξερό" κι ας δημιουργεί προβλήματα, παρά να καεί άδικα κάποιο "χλωρό". Και πραγματικά ανεβάζω πίεση όποτε διαβάζω πως αυτή η ήπια, επιεικής, χαλαρή, αυτορυθμιστική στάση, στοχεύει στο να μη χαθούν μέλη από το φόρουμ για να έχει το φόρουμ διαφημίσεις και λεφτά.
> Ευθαρσώς δηλώνω, πώς όποιος πιστεύει κάτι τέτοιο, είναι συκοφάντης και έχει πλήρη άγνοια από το πως δομείται ένα φόρουμ και πως δομείται μια επιχείριση, από το τι συμφέρει ένα φόρουμ και τι είναι κερδοφόρο για μια επιχείριση.
> Ευθαρσώς δηλώνω πως είναι ηλίθιος όποιος πιστεύει πως σε 12 χρόνια λειτουργίας του φόρουμ, θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα για την "επιχείριση" όπως κάποιοι θέλουν να ονομάζουν το φόρουμ, αν διαγράφαμε 5.000 μέλη λόγω παραβιάσεων του κανονισμού και έτσι αντί για 15.000 εγγραφές μελών, θα είχαμε 10.000 εγγραφές. Μια ολόκληρη... πόλη έχει εγγραφεί σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι του ελληνικού διαδικτύου, που κάποια στιγμή είχαν ένα ενδιαφέρον για την ψυχολογία, έχουν σε αυτά τα 12 χρόνια περάσει από αυτό το φόρουμ. Τίποτα δεν θα άλλαζε στην ομαρφιά και στην υποστηρικτικότητα αυτου του χώρου, αν είχαμε διαγράψει, ακόμη και 5000 μέλη.
> 
> ...


δεν είμαι ουτε ηλίθια, ουτε εχω διαθεση να συκοφαντω. εγω με τις γνωσεις που εχω για το πως λειτουργει ενα φορουμ γενικα εθεσα την αποψη μου... το αυτονόητο δηλαδη... τωρα αν στην περιπτωση του συγκεκριμενου φόρουμ λειτουργουν και αλλοι παραμετροι.. τοτε απλα δεν ειμαι ενημερη..εχω αγνοια επι του θεματος... αλλα μην με φωτογραφιζεις με προσβλητικα επιθετα... 
ειναι το κοματι που ελεγα _ Σ ε β α σ μ ο ς!!!... το οποιο εχουμε ξανααντιπαρελθει εμεις οι δυο...
απαντησε μου ηρεμα και πολιτισμενα.
πες μου απλα ..εχω αδικο.. αυτο και αυτο συμβαινει.

οσο για τις 24ωρες και βαλε απουσιες ..αν ειναι εσκεμμενες και μας καμαρωνετε τοσες ωρες να βγαζουμε τα λυσσακα μας χωρις να αντιδρατε..καποιο ειδος "στρατηγηκης"..αδυνατω να το καταλάβω. 
το 60% επαυτου του λόγου ζητησε να ειστε πιο αυστηροι..κατα την αποψη μου πάντα αλλα εδω ειναι ας διαφωνήσουν, οχι γιατι θελουν δικαστη...αλλα γιατι εχουν να διαλεξουν αναμεσα σε εναν δικαστη και σε εναν απων..πιστευουν οτι με την πιο σκληρη αντιμετωπιση σας εξασφαλιζουν την παρουσια σας.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δυστυχώς Aeon κάποιοι άνθρωποι χρειάζονται δικαστή πάνω από το κεφάλι τους αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν, είναι πραγματικά λυπηρό αλλά καλύτερα αυτό παρά να γεμίζει σκουπίδια το φόρουμ όπως λες και να προκαλούνται προβλήματα στα μέλη που δεν συνηθίζουν να δημιουργούν...
> 
> Όταν γραφτήκαμε συμφωνήσαμε να τηρούμε κάποιους κανόνες, ε αν το κάναμε ελαφρά την καρδία ή είμαστε ανίκανοι να τους τηρήσουμε οι υπόλοιποι δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα...


δεν ειμαστε ομως ανικανοι να παρεμβουμε και απο μονοι μας και να προσπαθησουμε να προσυατευσουμε το μελος απο τα σκουπίδια κυκνακι!

εχω κατηγορηθει απειρες φορες για πολλα .. 
πολλα πραγματα σαφως και δεν τα χειριζομαι σωστα, αλλα ειμαι η μονη που προσπαθω να βοηθησω ..ενω αυτοι καθονται και βλέπουν ..και απο πάνω μου κάνουνε και κριτικη?..ας κανουνε οση κριτικη θελουν ...εγω αυτην την κριτικη την ονομάζω θρασσος.

----------


## mnimonio is back

Σε ποιο φορουμ δεν υπαρχουν διαφημισεις? Και πως απαιτει καποιος σεβασμο ( ενω τον εχει θα ελεγα) οταν ο ιδιος δεν δειχνει καθολου? Οταν συνεχιζει την ιδια συκοφαντια ασταματητα .. Γι'αυτο και η προτιμηση στο Νο1 της δημοσκοπησης.
Ρεα γιατι τραβας στα ακρα τοσο πολυ τις καταστασεις? Αν θες μου απαντας..

----------


## Κύκνος

> δεν ειμαστε ομως ανικανοι να παρεμβουμε και απο μονοι μας και να προσπαθησουμε να προσυατευσουμε το μελος απο τα σκουπίδια κυκνακι!
> 
> εχω κατηγορηθει απειρες φορες για πολλα .. 
> πολλα πραγματα σαφως και δεν τα χειριζομαι σωστα, αλλα ειμαι η μονη που προσπαθω να βοηθησω ..ενω αυτοι καθονται και βλέπουν ..και απο πάνω μου κάνουνε και κριτικη?..ας κανουνε οση κριτικη θελουν ...εγω αυτην την κριτικη την ονομάζω θρασσος.


Όχι, εγώ δεν θέλω εντάσεις εδώ μέσα, έχω υποστεί αρκετές στην έξω ζωή μου που μου φτάνουν και μου περισσεύουν! Εδώ θέλω να μπαίνω και να βλέπω μια ήρεμη και πολιτισμένη ατμόσφαιρα κι αν για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται να πέσει μπαλτάς ας πέσει, για εμένα ως εδώ και μη παρέκει...δεν έχω υπομονή να βλέπω να χαλάνε θέματα ούτε την αντοχή να ταράζομαι επιπλέον...

Όσο για την κριτική ας μας πουν πρώτα γιατί απέχουν αρχικά και τότε θα τοποθετηθώ αλλά να σου πω κάτι Ρέα κι ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθείς, θεωρώ οτιδήποτε άσχετο με την ψυχολογία σκουπιδάκι (δεν λέω σκουπίδι γιατί αυτό είναι βαριά κουβέντα), δηλαδή πολλές φορές γίνονται συζητήσεις για ότι να ΄ναι εδώ μέσα σε θέματα που κάποιος άνοιξε γιατί καίγεται, ε αυτό δεν είναι σωστό κατά τη γνώμη μου...

----------


## Deleted-150217

Aν κοιτάξει κάποιος στα similar threads στο κάτω μέρος αυτού του θέματος βρίσκει και αυτό το θέμα http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...B9%CE%B1%CF%82
διαμαρτυρίες του διαχειριστή για το επίπεδο του φόρουμ πριν 5 χρόνια και μάλιστα ακόμη πιο αγανακτισμένες απο τις σημερινές.απο τότε μέχρι σήμερα τι άλλαξε; γιατι ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος συνεχίζει να είναι διαχειριστής αφού τελικά από ότι φαίνεται κουράστηκε και βαρέθηκε; πως μπορεί λοιπόν ένας κουρασμένος και αηδιασμένος άνθρωπος με την εδώ κατάσταση που από ότι φαίνεται 5 χρόνια μετά είναι τι ειχες γιάννη,τι είχα πάντα μπορει να έχει σωστή κρίση? απλά αναρωτιέμαι...

----------


## Remedy

> δεν ειμαστε ομως ανικανοι να παρεμβουμε και απο μονοι μας και να προσπαθησουμε να προσυατευσουμε το μελος απο τα σκουπίδια κυκνακι!
> 
> εχω κατηγορηθει απειρες φορες για πολλα .. 
> πολλα πραγματα σαφως και δεν τα χειριζομαι σωστα, αλλα ειμαι η μονη που προσπαθω να βοηθησω ..ενω αυτοι καθονται και βλέπουν ..και απο πάνω μου κάνουνε και κριτικη?..ας κανουνε οση κριτικη θελουν ...εγω αυτην την κριτικη την ονομάζω θρασσος.


απο σενα να δουμε ποιος θα τους προστατευσει.
η "προστασια" και η "βοηθεια"σου ρεα, ειναι η χρησιμοποιηση των θεματων τους για να επιτεθεις και να συκοφαντησεις οσους δεν γουσταρεις.
γιαυτο χρειαζεται ο μπαμπουλας.
γιατι οποιος κανει εμετο με την υποκρισια και το θρασσος σου (και αλλων σαν εσενα), θα πρεπει να πλακωνεται μαζι σας αν δεν θελει να επεμβει ενας διαχιεριστης για να τελειωνει το τσιρκο, πολιτισμενα.
ε ας επεμβει..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σε ποιο φορουμ δεν υπαρχουν διαφημισεις? Και πως απαιτει καποιος σεβασμο ( ενω τον εχει θα ελεγα) οταν ο ιδιος δεν δειχνει καθολου? Οταν συνεχιζει την ιδια συκοφαντια ασταματητα .. Γι'αυτο και η προτιμηση στο Νο1 της δημοσκοπησης.
> Ρεα γιατι τραβας στα ακρα τοσο πολυ τις καταστασεις? Αν θες μου απαντας..


δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα σημειο που να αναφερω οτι οι διαφημισεις ειναι κατι αρνητικο. ουτε κατηγορησα ποτε οτι υπάρχει κερδοσκοπικος σκοπος... γιατι διαστρεβλωνονται αυτα οου γραφω? οι διαφημησεις ειπα ερχονται με τον αριθμο των μελων και φευγουν επεισης με αυτο. τι πιο απλο? που ειναι η συκοφαντεια σε αυτο??

αν δεν υσχυει αυτη η παραμετρος στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ ..δεν το γνωριζω..ειπα και πιο πάνω οτι αυτο ισχυει στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις...

ο ποιο ευκολος δρομος ειναι να κρινεις, ο πιο δυσκολος να καταλάβεις... 
αν τα ακρα για σενα ειναι να ζητω παρουσια - αμεροληψια και σεβασμο απο τους διαχειριστες ή να αντικρουομαι με ανθρωπους που δεν καταλαβαινουν πως βλαπτουν την ψυχική υγεια των αλλων... τοτε ναι...δεν ξερω να το βουλωνω...δεν βρισκω τον λόγο για να το κανω αυτο.

προφανως θεωρεις ισως οτι το τραβαω στα ακρα γιατι λιγο πολυ αυτες οι συμπεριφορες εχουν παγιωθει εδω μεσα και δεν βλέπετε καν ποσο απολίτιστο και παρακμιακο ειναι όλο αυτο σε ενα μελος καινουριο.

δεν ξερω πως να διαχειριστω πιο κομψα αυτες τις καταστασεις, αλλα δεν βλέπω και κανεναν αλλον προθυμο για να το κανει αυτο ....προσπαθω πάντως...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> απο σενα να δουμε ποιος θα τους προστατευσει.
> η "προστασια" σου ρεα, ειναι η χρηση των θεματων τους για να επιτεθεις και να συκοφαντησεις οσους δεν γουσταρεις.
> γιαυτο χρειαζεται ο μπαμπουλας.
> γιατι οποιος κανει εμετο με την υποκρισια και το θρασσος σου, θα πρεπει να πλακωνεται μαζι σου αν δεν θελει να επεμβει ενας διαχιεριστης για να τελειωνει το τσιρκο, πολιτισμενα.


ναι ναι ξερω...2 μερες τα ακουω...ασε με τωρα φτανει...

----------


## mnimonio is back

> δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα σημειο που να αναφερω οτι οι διαφημισεις ειναι κατι αρνητικο. ουτε κατηγορησα ποτε οτι υπάρχει κερδοσκοπικος σκοπος... γιατι διαστρεβλωνονται αυτα οου γραφω? οι διαφημησεις ειπα ερχονται με τον αριθμο των μελων και φευγουν επεισης με αυτο. τι πιο απλο? που ειναι η συκοφαντεια σε αυτο??
> 
> αν δεν υσχυει αυτη η παραμετρος στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ ..δεν το γνωριζω..ειπα και πιο πάνω οτι αυτο ισχυει στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις...
> 
> ο ποιο ευκολος δρομος ειναι να κρινεις, ο πιο δυσκολος να καταλάβεις... 
> αν τα ακρα για σενα ειναι να ζητω παρουσια - αμεροληψια και σεβασμο απο τους διαχειριστες ή να αντικρουομαι με ανθρωπους που δεν καταλαβαινουν πως βλαπτουν την ψυχική υγεια των αλλων... τοτε ναι...δεν ξερω να το βουλωνω...δεν βρισκω τον λόγο για να το κανω αυτο.
> 
> προφανως θεωρεις ισως οτι το τραβαω στα ακρα γιατι λιγο πολυ αυτες οι συμπεριφορες εχουν παγιωθει εδω μεσα και δεν βλέπετε καν ποσο απολίτιστο και παρακμιακο ειναι όλο αυτο σε ενα μελος καινουριο.
> 
> δεν ξερω πως να διαχειριστω πιο κομψα αυτες τις καταστασεις, αλλα δεν βλέπω και κανεναν αλλον προθυμο για να το κανει αυτο ....προσπαθω πάντως...


Βρε συ ξερεις ποιο ειναι το θεμα οτι καταστασεις δεν υπαρχουν και τις δημιουργεις..πχ στο θεμα του μελους που ηθελε να γινει διαχειριστης καποιοι του ειπαν με τον τροπο τους "απο που και ως που βρε φιλος" εγω ψιλοεκανα πλακα δεν ειχα σκοπο να τον τραυματισω ψυχικα και ουτε και θεωρω οτι το εκανα , τελος παντων δημιουργησες μια κατασταση ανευ προηγουμενου γιατι..δεν ξερω γιατι! Τραμπουκους μας ανεβαζεις , σκυλες μας κατεβαζεις.. και πραγματικα αν το δεις με πιο καθαρη ματια θα δεις οτι εσυ εισαι αυτη που τραμπουκιζεις τους συνομιλητες σου και τους στολιζεις με διαφορα κοσμητικα επειδη εχεις φανταστει ( ? ) μια κατασταση στο μυαλο σου.
Κανεις δεν ειπε να το βουλωσεις ακομα ομως και αυτο εσυ το κανεις στον αλλον με τρομερη επιθετικοτητα ανευ λογου ρε αδελφε.. Εξου λοιπον επαναλαμβανω και η Νο1 επιλογη..
Κανενα μελος δεν ειναι τελειο , ολοι παραβιαζουμε τους κανονες θα πω κλεινοντας.

----------


## κύριος

εγω λεω να αποκλειστουν μερικα μελη προσωρινα να κανουν ενα διαλειμα να ηρεμισουν,γιατι δεν σταματαν να μαλωνουν και να κλεινουν θεματα και να δημιουργουν "στρατοπεδα"...γιατι οπως το βλεπω παει για κλεισιμο και αυτο το θεμα

----------


## Remedy

> Aν κοιτάξει κάποιος στα similar threads στο κάτω μέρος αυτού του θέματος βρίσκει και αυτό το θέμα http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...B9%CE%B1%CF%82
> διαμαρτυρίες του διαχειριστή για το επίπεδο του φόρουμ πριν 5 χρόνια και μάλιστα ακόμη πιο αγανακτισμένες απο τις σημερινές.απο τότε μέχρι σήμερα τι άλλαξε; γιατι ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος συνεχίζει να είναι διαχειριστής αφού τελικά από ότι φαίνεται κουράστηκε και βαρέθηκε; πως μπορεί λοιπόν ένας κουρασμένος και αηδιασμένος άνθρωπος με την εδώ κατάσταση που από ότι φαίνεται 5 χρόνια μετά είναι τι ειχες γιάννη,τι είχα πάντα μπορει να έχει σωστή κρίση? *απλά αναρωτιέμαι..*.


καλοπροαιρετα, φανταζομαι...
εσυ ομως τι καημο εχεις για τις δυσαρεσκειες του αντμιν, εφοσον απο την πρωτη μερα που εμφανιστηκες δηλωνεις την προθεση σου να διαφημισεις το φορουμ που θελεις να κανεις και παρακαλας τα μελη να σε ακολουθησουν εκει?
αληθεια πως πηγε η διαφημιση? τσιμπησες κανενα πελατακι?

αν μνημονευσουμε την παροιμια "στην αναμπουμπουλα, ο λυκος χαιρεται", θα ειμασταν κοντα στην περιπτωση σου, λες?

----------


## Deleted-150217

ναι καλοπροαίρετα ρώτησα.Οπως την δική σου καλοπροαίρετη απορία για ποιό λόγο φαινόταν ακόμη online το διαγραμμένο προφίλ..

----------


## Remedy

> *Eσύ για ποιο λόγο απαντάς; είσαι το alter ego του admin;* Αλλά *ναι καλοπροαίρετα ρώτησα.*Οπως την δική σου καλοπροαίρετη απορία για ποιό λόγο φαινόταν ακόμη online το διαγραμμένο προφίλ..


ηθελα να μας το διευκρινισεις. :Embarrassment: 

εδω σχολιαζει οποιος θελει, οχι μονο ο αντμιν.
γιατι ενοχλεισαι?

----------


## Macgyver

> Aν κοιτάξει κάποιος στα similar threads στο κάτω μέρος αυτού του θέματος βρίσκει και αυτό το θέμα http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...B9%CE%B1%CF%82
> διαμαρτυρίες του διαχειριστή για το επίπεδο του φόρουμ πριν 5 χρόνια και μάλιστα ακόμη πιο αγανακτισμένες απο τις σημερινές.απο τότε μέχρι σήμερα τι άλλαξε; γιατι ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος συνεχίζει να είναι διαχειριστής αφού τελικά από ότι φαίνεται κουράστηκε και βαρέθηκε; πως μπορεί λοιπόν ένας κουρασμένος και αηδιασμένος άνθρωπος με την εδώ κατάσταση που από ότι φαίνεται 5 χρόνια μετά είναι τι ειχες γιάννη,τι είχα πάντα μπορει να έχει σωστή κρίση? απλά αναρωτιέμαι...



Πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτο που δημοσιευσες , αντμοφορολ , πολυ ...................... και λεει πολλα για το φορουμ ......εγω δεν περιμενω ναλλαξει κατι , ισως ναναι η μοιρα του γραπτου λογου , αλλα θεα επισημανω για πολλοστη φορα , οτι ειναι μονο 2-3 μελη , παλια , που ειναι τα ταραχοποια στοιχεια του φορουμ , αμα εξελειπαν αυτα τα μελη , το φορουμ δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα .............αλλα δεν φευγουν !!!

----------


## Macgyver

> μαγκ εχθρος σου δεν ημουν ποτε και δεν ειμαι ουτε τωρα.
> αλλα δεν θα γυρναω την πλατη στις κακοηθειες σου. πχ στην λασπη κατα της μπετ και το ξεφωνημα του μελους που ειχε πριβε συνομιλιες μαζι σου, που καταλαβα μια χαρα ποια ειναι.οπως και αλλοι.
> ς.)


Εγω λεω ρεμ , οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να μην ξαναανταλλαξουμε ποστ , ΠΟΤΕ , αφου εχει τοσο κακη γνωμη ο εις για τον αλλον , δεν θα προβω σε χαρακτηρισμους , οπως εσυ , αλλα πληζ , μην μου απευθυνεις ξανα ποστ , ουτε κι εγω , δεν εχει κανενα νοημα ...................... ας ειναι το τελευταιο ποστ αυτο ................

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι ναι ξερω...2 μερες τα ακουω...ασε με τωρα φτανει...


Η ρεα ειναι καλοπροαιρετο μελος , εγω παιρνω το μερος της ....................λετε να καταληξουμε σε δημιουργιες στρατοπεδων ? παλια , υπηρχε μια συμμορια , 3 - 4 γυναικων , που καναν μπουλιιν σε ευαισθητα μελη , και αποχωρουσαν , τωρα εχει διαλυθει , αλλα τα μελη , παραμενουν κακοπροαιρετα , δεν ονομαζω κανενα μελος , ωστε ναρχισουν τα τυμπανα του πολεμου !!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Βρε συ ξερεις ποιο ειναι το θεμα οτι καταστασεις δεν υπαρχουν και τις δημιουργεις..πχ στο θεμα του μελους που ηθελε να γινει διαχειριστης καποιοι του ειπαν με τον τροπο τους "απο που και ως που βρε φιλος" εγω ψιλοεκανα πλακα δεν ειχα σκοπο να τον τραυματισω ψυχικα και ουτε και θεωρω οτι το εκανα , τελος παντων δημιουργησες μια κατασταση ανευ προηγουμενου γιατι..δεν ξερω γιατι! Τραμπουκους μας ανεβαζεις , σκυλες μας κατεβαζεις.. και πραγματικα αν το δεις με πιο καθαρη ματια θα δεις οτι εσυ εισαι αυτη που τραμπουκιζεις τους συνομιλητες σου και τους στολιζεις με διαφορα κοσμητικα επειδη εχεις φανταστει ( ? ) μια κατασταση στο μυαλο σου.
> Κανεις δεν ειπε να το βουλωσεις ακομα ομως και αυτο εσυ το κανεις στον αλλον με τρομερη επιθετικοτητα ανευ λογου ρε αδελφε.. Εξου λοιπον επαναλαμβανω και η Νο1 επιλογη..
> Κανενα μελος δεν ειναι τελειο , ολοι παραβιαζουμε τους κανονες θα πω κλεινοντας.


επι του σιγκεκριμενου θεματος... ποσα ατομα και απο ποσες φορες του ειπε ο καθενας με τον τροπο του οτι δεν κανει για μοντ? που μπαινει το οριο?

μπορεις να μπεις σε τοσα θεματα που υπάρχει χαλαρη διαθεση να κανεις τον χαβαλέ σου. μαζι σου και εγω!! και ας φαμε ποινες..

ακομα και σε εναν ανθρωπο φυσιολογικο εξω οταν τον δεις να εκφαζετε σοβαρα για κατι, αν τον τσιγκλίσεις μια φορα αντε θα σε αγνοησει, με την επιμονη την δική σου ομως ... λογικα θα καταλήξεις σε νοσοκομειο. ποσο μαλιστα σε εναν ανθρωπο που εχει δηλωσει πολλες φορες δημοσιως οτι εχει κλονισμενα νευρα... βαλε την αντιστοιχια... και βαλε οτι δεν ησουν μονο εσυ ...ήταν και αλλοι που το εκαναν αυτο...πως να μην επέμβω?? ...ναι το χειριστικα λάθος.. η διαθεση μου ηταν να βοηθησω..και μονο. αλλα και εγω δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το διαχειριστω...δεν βοηθησε κανενας αλλος ... να σας το πει με πιο ηπιο τροπο ...πιο σωστο απο εμενα και να κλιμακωθει η ενταση...

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι καλοπροαίρετα ρώτησα.Οπως την δική σου καλοπροαίρετη απορία για ποιό λόγο φαινόταν ακόμη online το διαγραμμένο προφίλ..



Τι ψαχνεις , αντμοφορολ , δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη , ουτε θα συνενννοηθεις ...........

----------


## Deleted-150217

> ηθελα να μας το διευκρινισεις.
> 
> εδω σχολιαζει οποιος θελει, οχι μονο ο αντμιν.
> γιατι ενοχλεισαι?


Σωραία !! Πρόλαβες το μήνυμα μου πριν κάνω την διόρθωση.Ναι έχεις δίκιο.Δε μπορώ να απαγορεύσω σε οποιονδήποτε να σχολιάσει.κατάλαβα ότι αυτό που έγραψα δεν στέκει και το έσβησα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> επι του σιγκεκριμενου θεματος... ποσα ατομα και απο ποσες φορες του ειπε ο καθενας με τον τροπο του οτι δεν κανει για μοντ? που μπαινει το οριο?
> 
> μπορεις να μπεις σε τοσα θεματα που υπάρχει χαλαρη διαθεση να κανεις τον χαβαλέ σου. μαζι σου και εγω!! και ας φαμε ποινες..
> 
> ακομα και σε εναν ανθρωπο φυσιολογικο εξω οταν τον δεις να εκφαζετε σοβαρα για κατι, αν τον τσιγκλίσεις μια φορα αντε θα σε αγνοησει, με την επιμονη την δική σου ομως ... λογικα θα καταλήξεις σε νοσοκομειο. ποσο μαλιστα σε εναν ανθρωπο που εχει δηλωσει πολλες φορες δημοσιως οτι εχει κλονισμενα νευρα... βαλε την αντιστοιχια... και βαλε οτι δεν ησουν μονο εσυ ...ήταν και αλλοι που το εκαναν αυτο...πως να μην επέμβω?? ...ναι το χειριστικα λάθος.. η διαθεση μου ηταν να βοηθησω..και μονο. αλλα και εγω δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το διαχειριστω...δεν βοηθησε κανενας αλλος ... να σας το πει με πιο ηπιο τροπο ...πιο σωστο απο εμενα και να κλιμακωθει η ενταση...


Το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι και έξω να γινόταν κάποιο σκηνικό δηλαδή κάποιοι να έδερναν έναν πιο αδύναμο άνθρωπο οι περισσότεροι θα προσπερνούσαν αδιάφορα με την λογική του ωχαδερφισμού που υπάρχει σήμερα στην κοινωνία μας.Ελα μωρέ τώρα που να μπλέκω..ας τα βγάλει πέρα μόνος του..Λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά οι περισσότεροι λειτουργούν έτσι.Εσένα σε πάω γιατί είδες την αδικία και προσπάθησες να αντιδράσεις.Αλλά από ότι είδες οι περισσότεροι είναι έλα μωρέ σιγά και τι έγινε...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Η ρεα ειναι καλοπροαιρετο μελος , εγω παιρνω το μερος της ....................λετε να καταληξουμε σε δημιουργιες στρατοπεδων ? παλια , υπηρχε μια συμμορια , 3 - 4 γυναικων , που καναν μπουλιιν σε ευαισθητα μελη , και αποχωρουσαν , τωρα εχει διαλυθει , αλλα τα μελη , παραμενουν κακοπροαιρετα , δεν ονομαζω κανενα μελος , ωστε ναρχισουν τα τυμπανα του πολεμου !!!


ουτε στρατωπεδα ουτε παλια ξινα σταφυλια...σημερα... ας συννενοηθουμε μιας και ανοιξε αυτο το θεμα και με τους διαχειρηστες και με τους καυγαδιστες.. ( βαζω και εμενα μεσα) ...τα λαθη μας τα σωστα μας και τι μπορουμε να κανουμε απο δω και πέρα για το καλο ολων μας ... χωρις αλλες εντασεις ..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι και έξω να γινόταν κάποιο σκηνικό δηλαδή κάποιοι να έδερναν έναν πιο αδύναμο άνθρωπο οι περισσότεροι θα προσπερνούσαν αδιάφορα με την λογική του ωχαδερφισμού που υπάρχει σήμερα στην κοινωνία μας.Ελα μωρέ τώρα που να μπλέκω..ας τα βγάλει πέρα μόνος του..Λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά οι περισσότεροι λειτουργούν έτσι.Εσένα σε πάω γιατί είδες την αδικία και προσπάθησες να αντιδράσεις.Αλλά από ότι είδες οι περισσότεροι είναι έλα μωρέ σιγά και τι έγινε...


κανεις λαθος!.. ναι ειναι πολυ που θα πουνε ετσι..αλλα ειναι και πολλοι που εχω δει με τα ματια μου να επεμβαινουν .
ειχε γινει μια ερευνα σε διαφορες ευρωπαικες πρωτευουσες, ενα τεστ στο οποιο η ελλεδα ηταν η μονη χωρα που αντεδρασε σε μια σκηνη βιασμου..στημενη βεβαια. σκασανε οι μπαρμπαδες με τις μαγκουρες και καταγραφηκαν ολα σε κρυμμενη καμερα... παραδειγαμ λεω ετσι δεν εγινε κανενας βιασμος εδω.

οπως σου ειχα πει οταν πρωτομπήκα βρηκα ανθρωπους με ευαισθησιες και συνειδηση εδω μεσα...μου φαινεται αδιανοητο πως αυτοι οι ανθρωποι...που η αδιαφορια του κοσμου τους οδηγησε εδω μεσα... συμπεριφεροντε με ακριβως τον ιδιο τροπο. δεν ονοματιζω κανεναν μιλάω γενικα...

----------


## mnimonio is back

> επι του σιγκεκριμενου θεματος... ποσα ατομα και απο ποσες φορες του ειπε ο καθενας με τον τροπο του οτι δεν κανει για μοντ? που μπαινει το οριο?
> 
> μπορεις να μπεις σε τοσα θεματα που υπάρχει χαλαρη διαθεση να κανεις τον χαβαλέ σου. μαζι σου και εγω!! και ας φαμε ποινες..
> 
> ακομα και σε εναν ανθρωπο φυσιολογικο εξω οταν τον δεις να εκφαζετε σοβαρα για κατι, αν τον τσιγκλίσεις μια φορα αντε θα σε αγνοησει, με την επιμονη την δική σου ομως ... λογικα θα καταλήξεις σε νοσοκομειο. ποσο μαλιστα σε εναν ανθρωπο που εχει δηλωσει πολλες φορες δημοσιως οτι εχει κλονισμενα νευρα... βαλε την αντιστοιχια... και βαλε οτι δεν ησουν μονο εσυ ...ήταν και αλλοι που το εκαναν αυτο...πως να μην επέμβω?? ...ναι το χειριστικα λάθος.. η διαθεση μου ηταν να βοηθησω..και μονο. αλλα και εγω δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το διαχειριστω...δεν βοηθησε κανενας αλλος ... να σας το πει με πιο ηπιο τροπο ...πιο σωστο απο εμενα και να κλιμακωθει η ενταση...


Εγω εχω επιμονη? Το αντιθετο θα ελεγα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μιλαω και εγω αντικειμενικα για τον εαυτο μου αυτη την στιγμη.
Τελος παντων δεν ξερω αν μπορει να βρεθει ακρη , το οτι εχεις τεντωμενα νευρα ειναι προφανεστατο δεν σου φταινε ομως οι υπολοιποι και στο λεω αυτο γιατι βλεπεις ολα τα θεματα εδω υπο το δικο σου φορτισμενο ψυχολογικο πρισμα.
Δεν ειμαστε ουτε τερατα , ουτε τραμπουκοι , ουτε τιποτε απο ολα αυτα.. ειμαστε ανθρωποι με το δικο μας σκεπτικο , το δικο μας χιουμορ , την δικη μας οπτικη γενικοτερα . Αυτα Ρεα..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγω εχω επιμονη? Το αντιθετο θα ελεγα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μιλαω και εγω αντικειμενικα για τον εαυτο μου αυτη την στιγμη.
> Τελος παντων δεν ξερω αν μπορει να βρεθει ακρη , το οτι εχεις τεντωμενα νευρα ειναι προφανεστατο δεν σου φταινε ομως οι υπολοιποι και στο λεω αυτο γιατι βλεπεις ολα τα θεματα εδω υπο το δικο σου φορτισμενο ψυχολογικο πρισμα.
> Δεν ειμαστε ουτε τερατα , ουτε τραμπουκοι , ουτε τιποτε απο ολα αυτα.. ειμαστε ανθρωποι με το δικο μας σκεπτικο , το δικο μας χιουμορ , την δικη μας οπτικη γενικοτερα . Αυτα Ρεα..


οκ μνημονιο...οπως το βλέπει ο καθενας μας...δεν θα καταφερουμε να συννενοηθουμε, αλλα αν μη τι αλλο προσπαθησες.. και το αναγνωριζω!

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω λεω ρεμ , οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να μην ξαναανταλλαξουμε ποστ , ΠΟΤΕ , αφου εχει τοσο κακη γνωμη ο εις για τον αλλον , δεν θα προβω σε χαρακτηρισμους , οπως εσυ , αλλα πληζ , μην μου απευθυνεις ξανα ποστ , ουτε κι εγω , δεν εχει κανενα νοημα ...................... ας ειναι το τελευταιο ποστ αυτο ................


εγω λεω μαγκ, να κανεις οτι καταλαβαινεις. εγω αυτο θα κανω παντως.
συμφωνιες τετοιου ειδους δεν κανω με κανεναν.
οποτε θελω θα απανταω σε οποιον θελω. 
αν δεν σου αρεσει να με διαβαζεις, εχει προβλεφθει. λεγεται ignore.

αυτα και πολλα ηταν. καλο σου απογευμα  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> Σωραία !! Πρόλαβες το μήνυμα μου πριν κάνω την διόρθωση.Ναι έχεις δίκιο.Δε μπορώ να απαγορεύσω σε οποιονδήποτε να σχολιάσει.κατάλαβα ότι αυτό που έγραψα δεν στέκει και το έσβησα.


σωραιος κι εσυ, αλλα μην σβηνεις!! 
να τα γραφεις αυθορμητα οπως τα σκεφτεσαι!!! εκει ειναι ολο το ζουμι!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mindcrime

Τελικά με την αγωγή τι έγινε; Όχι δεν τρολλάρω, αλήθεια ρωτάω!

----------


## Deleted-150217

Nαι συνήθως δεν σβήνω.Καλά μιλάμε πρέπει να φάτε μπακλαβά απο την .... άλλο πράμα..είμαι ήδη στο 3ο κομμάτι και έχω πάθει πλάκα.φοβερή γεύση λέμεεε

----------


## mindcrime

Επίσης έχω την απορία αν όταν πηγαίνετε στον γιατρό σας του λέτε πως είστε μέλη σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας στο οποίο ως επί των πλείστων τσακώνεστε σαν τα κοκόρια και τι λέει αν του το έχετε πει φυσικά

----------


## Remedy

> Τελικά με την αγωγή τι έγινε; Όχι δεν τρολλάρω, αλήθεια ρωτάω!


come again?

----------


## mindcrime

> come again?


Διάβασα κάπου δεν θυμάμαι που, πως το φόρουμ είχε φάει αγωγή και διερωτήθηκα ποιο ήταν το αποτέλεσμα της!

----------


## κύριος

mindcrime χαχαχαχαχαχα τελειες ερωτησεις!!

----------


## Remedy

> Διάβασα κάπου δεν θυμάμαι που, πως το φόρουμ είχε φάει αγωγή και διερωτήθηκα ποιο ήταν το αποτέλεσμα της!


αν θυμαμαι καλα, απο αυτα που ειπαν δημοσιως, δικαιωθηκαν. αλλα το γεγονος παραμενει οτι τρεχανε...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Όχι, εγώ δεν θέλω εντάσεις εδώ μέσα, έχω υποστεί αρκετές στην έξω ζωή μου που μου φτάνουν και μου περισσεύουν! Εδώ θέλω να μπαίνω και να βλέπω μια ήρεμη και πολιτισμένη ατμόσφαιρα κι αν για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται να πέσει μπαλτάς ας πέσει, για εμένα ως εδώ και μη παρέκει...δεν έχω υπομονή να βλέπω να χαλάνε θέματα ούτε την αντοχή να ταράζομαι επιπλέον...
> 
> Όσο για την κριτική ας μας πουν πρώτα γιατί απέχουν αρχικά και τότε θα τοποθετηθώ αλλά να σου πω κάτι Ρέα κι ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθείς, θεωρώ οτιδήποτε άσχετο με την ψυχολογία σκουπιδάκι (δεν λέω σκουπίδι γιατί αυτό είναι βαριά κουβέντα), δηλαδή πολλές φορές γίνονται συζητήσεις για ότι να ΄ναι εδώ μέσα σε θέματα που κάποιος άνοιξε γιατί καίγεται, ε αυτό δεν είναι σωστό κατά τη γνώμη μου...


Κι' εγώ μαζί σου Κυκνάκι  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Nαι συνήθως δεν σβήνω.Καλά μιλάμε πρέπει να φάτε μπακλαβά απο την .... άλλο πράμα..είμαι ήδη στο 3ο κομμάτι και έχω πάθει πλάκα.φοβερή γεύση λέμεεε


αυτο με ισοπέδωσε...θα ζητησω διαφραφη!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κι' εγώ μαζί σου Κυκνάκι


Καλώς το φεγγαρόφωτο! Καιρό είχες να μας φωτίσεις!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Όχι, εγώ δεν θέλω εντάσεις εδώ μέσα, έχω υποστεί αρκετές στην έξω ζωή μου που μου φτάνουν και μου περισσεύουν! Εδώ θέλω να μπαίνω και να βλέπω μια ήρεμη και πολιτισμένη ατμόσφαιρα κι αν για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται να πέσει μπαλτάς ας πέσει, για εμένα ως εδώ και μη παρέκει...δεν έχω υπομονή να βλέπω να χαλάνε θέματα ούτε την αντοχή να ταράζομαι επιπλέον...
> 
> Όσο για την κριτική ας μας πουν πρώτα γιατί απέχουν αρχικά και τότε θα τοποθετηθώ αλλά να σου πω κάτι Ρέα κι ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθείς, θεωρώ οτιδήποτε άσχετο με την ψυχολογία σκουπιδάκι (δεν λέω σκουπίδι γιατί αυτό είναι βαριά κουβέντα), δηλαδή πολλές φορές γίνονται συζητήσεις για ότι να ΄ναι εδώ μέσα σε θέματα που κάποιος άνοιξε γιατί καίγεται, ε αυτό δεν είναι σωστό κατά τη γνώμη μου...


η αποφορτιση δεν ειναι σκουπιδακι...μονη σου δεν λες φτανει τοση μαυριλα? ε αυτο ειναι τα σκουπιδακια μας..καλως - κακως αυτα ειναι.

αν δεν θελεις εντασεις το ξαναλεω , πρεπει να κανεις κατι και εσυ για αυτο... αν τωρα πιστευεις εσυ οτι ο μπαλντας ειναι λυση... οκ δικαιωμα σου ... το να παρεμβεις καπου και να πεις, σταματηστε ή αυτο που κανεις ειναι λαθος κατα την γνωμη μου και φυγεις δεν ειναι ουτε κοπος ουτε ενταση...και αν το κανει και καποιος αλλος και καποιος αλλος και καποιος αλλος... κτλ κτλ μονο αυτο...τιποτα αλλο, τοσο απλο...ε θα σταματησει που θα πάει...ή τουλαχιστον θα προσπαθησει καπως να συμμαζευτει. ετσι δεν ειναι?
καταλαβες τι λέω?

----------


## Macgyver

Συμφωνω, εγω συχνα κανω χιουμορ , και αυτη η σταση , ελαφραινει το φορτιο της κτθλψης ................

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Συμφωνω, εγω συχνα κανω χιουμορ , και αυτη η σταση , ελαφραινει το φορτιο της κτθλψης ................


που ΔΕΝ εχεις...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Κύκνος

> η αποφορτιση δεν ειναι σκουπιδακι...μονη σου δεν λες φτανει τοση μαυριλα? ε αυτο ειναι τα σκουπιδακια μας..καλως - κακως αυτα ειναι.
> 
> αν δεν θελεις εντασεις το ξαναλεω , πρεπει να κανεις κατι και εσυ για αυτο... αν τωρα πιστευεις εσυ οτι ο μπαλντας ειναι λυση... οκ δικαιωμα σου ... το να παρεμβεις καπου και να πεις, σταματηστε ή αυτο που κανεις ειναι λαθος κατα την γνωμη μου και φυγεις δεν ειναι ουτε κοπος ουτε ενταση...και αν το κανει και καποιος αλλος και καποιος αλλος και καποιος αλλος... κτλ κτλ μονο αυτο...τιποτα αλλο, τοσο απλο...ε θα σταματησει που θα πάει...ή τουλαχιστον θα προσπαθησει καπως να συμμαζευτει. ετσι δεν ειναι?
> καταλαβες τι λέω?


Ε κατά τη γνώμη μου κακώς είναι σε σοβαρά θέματα, εμένα τουλάχιστον με ενοχλεί στα θέματα που ανοίγω να λέγονται άσχετα γιατί χάνω τον ειρμό μου και συνεπώς και την βοήθεια που θα έπαιρνα κι άλλωστε το λέει και στους όρους χρήσης "αποφύγετε το τσατ", όποιος δεν συμφωνεί ας μη γραφότανε...καλύτερα όπως είπα και νωρίτερα να ανοιχτεί στο "γενικά" ένα θέμα και να αποφορτίζονται όσο θέλουν τα μέλη παρά να χαλάνε τα θέματα ανθρώπων που υποφέρουν...σ' αυτό δεν πρέπει να συμμαζευτούν όποιοι το κάνουν δηλαδή;

Και το "σταματήστε τον καβγά" το έχω πει σε διάφορα θέματα που έπεσαν στην αντίληψη μου κατά καιρούς αλλά ως εκεί, να μπω σε ατελείωτες διαμάχες δεν πρόκειται γιατί μετά θα χρειάζομαι εγώ βοήθεια επιπλέον και δεν μπαίνω εδώ για να χειροτερεύω, πραγματικά ελπίζω να αλλάξει κάτι μ' αυτή την ψηφοφορία στο φόρουμ...

----------


## Deleted-150217

> αυτο με ισοπέδωσε...θα ζητησω διαφραφη!!!



ελα σου στέλνω το τελευταίο κομμάτι αν και η φώτο δεν μπορεί να αναπαραστήσει την γευστική απόλαυση..

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Καλώς το φεγγαρόφωτο! Καιρό είχες να μας φωτίσεις!


Καλώς σας βρήκα!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Ε κατά τη γνώμη μου κακώς είναι σε σοβαρά θέματα, εμένα τουλάχιστον με ενοχλεί στα θέματα που ανοίγω να λέγονται άσχετα γιατί χάνω τον ειρμό μου και συνεπώς και την βοήθεια που θα έπαιρνα κι άλλωστε το λέει και στους όρους χρήσης "αποφύγετε το τσατ", όποιος δεν συμφωνεί ας μη γραφότανε...καλύτερα όπως είπα και νωρίτερα να ανοιχτεί στο "γενικά" ένα θέμα και να αποφορτίζονται όσο θέλουν τα μέλη παρά να χαλάνε τα θέματα ανθρώπων που υποφέρουν...σ' αυτό δεν πρέπει να συμμαζευτούν όποιοι το κάνουν δηλαδή;
> 
> Και το "σταματήστε τον καβγά" το έχω πει σε διάφορα θέματα που έπεσαν στην αντίληψη μου κατά καιρούς αλλά ως εκεί, να μπω σε ατελείωτες διαμάχες δεν πρόκειται γιατί μετά θα χρειάζομαι εγώ βοήθεια επιπλέον και δεν μπαίνω εδώ για να χειροτερεύω, πραγματικά ελπίζω να αλλάξει κάτι μ' αυτή την ψηφοφορία στο φόρουμ...


Κι' εγώ το 2ο θα προτιμούσα αλλά έτσι όπως ήρθαν τα πράγματα ας γίνει το 1ο. Εκτός απ' αυτά που γράφεις δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και άτομα που δεν συμμορφώνονται, οπότε καλύτερα να εφαρμοστούν αυστηροί κανονισμοί σε όλους.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλώς σας βρήκα!


Θέλω να σου αφιερώσω ένα ποιηματάκι/τραγουδάκι...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κι' εγώ το 2ο θα προτιμούσα αλλά έτσι όπως ήρθαν τα πράγματα ας γίνει το 1ο. Εκτός απ' αυτά που γράφεις δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και άτομα που δεν συμμορφώνονται, οπότε καλύτερα να εφαρμοστούν αυστηροί κανονισμοί σε όλους.


Όταν λες το 2ο εννοείς την δεύτερη επιλογή της ψηφοφορίας ή το να ανοιχτεί θέμα/τα στο "γενικά" για ψυχολογική αποφόρτιση;

Πάντως αν τελικά εφαρμοστεί το 1ο θα λογοκριθούν οι μπακλαβάδες και τα τραγουδάκια στο παρόν θέμα οπότε φάτε μάτια ψάρια!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Macgyver

> που ΔΕΝ εχεις...



Οχι , ΕΧΩ , ΕΧΩ , ΕΧΩ ...... πες πες πες , θα με πεισεις στο τελος , και θα γινω καλα ...........ειναι μια μεθοδος κι αυτη , να δουμε ........

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ελα σου στέλνω το τελευταίο κομμάτι αν και η φώτο δεν μπορεί να αναπαραστήσει την γευστική απόλαυση..


...δεν αναπνεω...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ε κατά τη γνώμη μου κακώς είναι σε σοβαρά θέματα, εμένα τουλάχιστον με ενοχλεί στα θέματα που ανοίγω να λέγονται άσχετα γιατί χάνω τον ειρμό μου και συνεπώς και την βοήθεια που θα έπαιρνα κι άλλωστε το λέει και στους όρους χρήσης "αποφύγετε το τσατ", όποιος δεν συμφωνεί ας μη γραφότανε...καλύτερα όπως είπα και νωρίτερα να ανοιχτεί στο "γενικά" ένα θέμα και να αποφορτίζονται όσο θέλουν τα μέλη παρά να χαλάνε τα θέματα ανθρώπων που υποφέρουν...σ' αυτό δεν πρέπει να συμμαζευτούν όποιοι το κάνουν δηλαδή;
> 
> Και το "σταματήστε τον καβγά" το έχω πει σε διάφορα θέματα που έπεσαν στην αντίληψη μου κατά καιρούς αλλά ως εκεί, να μπω σε ατελείωτες διαμάχες δεν πρόκειται γιατί μετά θα χρειάζομαι εγώ βοήθεια επιπλέον και δεν μπαίνω εδώ για να χειροτερεύω, πραγματικά ελπίζω να αλλάξει κάτι μ' αυτή την ψηφοφορία στο φόρουμ...


σε αυτο συμφωνω...σε σοβαρα θεματα δεν χωρανε καλαμπουρια...νομιζα πως μιλουσες γενικα...
και ναι το εχω δει που το κανεις...και οταν το βλέπω σε στηριζω και εγω...

τεσπα ετσι και αλλιως απο τους μοντ διαθεση για συζητηση δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει... για αλλη μια φορα... αναμενομενο... ας ψηφισει ο καθενας οπως νομιζει και ας γινει οτι ειναι να γινει και μακαρι να ειναι καλυτερο και για σενα και για ολα τα παιδια που θα μεινουν εδω  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Οχι , ΕΧΩ , ΕΧΩ , ΕΧΩ ...... πες πες πες , θα με πεισεις στο τελος , και θα γινω καλα ...........ειναι μια μεθοδος κι αυτη , να δουμε ........


χαχαχαχα....

----------


## Κύκνος

> σε αυτο συμφωνω...σε σοβαρα θεματα δεν χωρανε καλαμπουρια...νομιζα πως μιλουσες γενικα...
> και ναι το εχω δει που το κανεις...και οταν το βλέπω σε στηριζω και εγω...
> 
> τεσπα ετσι και αλλιως απο τους μοντ διαθεση για συζητηση δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει... για αλλη μια φορα... αναμενομενο... ας ψηφισει ο καθενας οπως νομιζει και ας γινει οτι ειναι να γινει και μακαρι να ειναι καλυτερο και για σενα και για ολα τα παιδια που θα μεινουν εδω


Αμήν Ρέα! Μακάρι να γίνει ένας χώρος που θα βρίσκουμε τη γαλήνη που τόσο μας λείπει...

Για τους μοντ ας τους δικαιολογήσουμε για τώρα γιατί είναι Σαββατοκύριακο, αυτοί να μην ξεκουραστούν; Μόνο κάποια επαγγέλματα δουλεύουν και Σαββατοκύριακα ε και τώρα δεν συμβαίνει και κάτι επείγον, χτύπα ξύλο!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αμήν Ρέα! Μακάρι να γίνει ένας χώρος που θα βρίσκουμε τη γαλήνη που τόσο μας λείπει...
> 
> Για τους μοντ ας τους δικαιολογήσουμε για τώρα γιατί είναι Σαββατοκύριακο, αυτοί να μην ξεκουραστούν; Μόνο κάποια επαγγέλματα δουλεύουν και Σαββατοκύριακα ε και τώρα δεν συμβαίνει και κάτι επείγον, χτύπα ξύλο!


ναι κυκνακι μου!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Θέλω να σου αφιερώσω ένα ποιηματάκι/τραγουδάκι...


 :Embarrassment:  xxx <3 

xxxxxx (επιπλέον φιλιά για να μπορώ να ποστάρω  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Όταν λες το 2ο εννοείς την δεύτερη επιλογή της ψηφοφορίας ή το να ανοιχτεί θέμα/τα στο "γενικά" για ψυχολογική αποφόρτιση;
> 
> Πάντως αν τελικά εφαρμοστεί το 1ο θα λογοκριθούν οι μπακλαβάδες και τα τραγουδάκια στο παρόν θέμα οπότε φάτε μάτια ψάρια!


Και τα 2!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Αλλά πριν αναφερόμουν στην 2η επιλογή της ψηφοφορίας. Τα τραγούδια προκαλούν συναισθήματα, κάποια βοηθάνε ή σε ρίχνουν περισσότερο στην κατάθλιψη! Ψηφίζω να μείνουν  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και τα 2!  Αλλά πριν αναφερόμουν στην 2η επιλογή της ψηφοφορίας. Τα τραγούδια προκαλούν συναισθήματα, κάποια βοηθάνε ή σε ρίχνουν περισσότερο στην κατάθλιψη! Ψηφίζω να μείνουν


Ναι μωρέ, δεν πιστεύω να τους πειράξει αυτό...αλλά ο μπακλαβάς να φύγει γιατί μας βάζει σε πειρασμό!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Ναι μωρέ, δεν πιστεύω να τους πειράξει αυτό...αλλά ο μπακλαβάς να φύγει γιατί μας βάζει σε πειρασμό!


Να σου πω την αληθεια..αν δεν ειχα νουτελα εδω μεσα μετα την φωτο του μπακλαβα θα πηγαινα στην διωξη!

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Να σου πω την αληθεια..αν δεν ειχα νουτελα εδω μεσα μετα την φωτο του μπακλαβα θα πηγαινα στην διωξη!


Χαχαχαχα... Κι' εγώ μαζί σας!  :Frown:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Να σου πω την αληθεια..αν δεν ειχα νουτελα εδω μεσα μετα την φωτο του μπακλαβα θα πηγαινα στην διωξη!


Κι εγώ αν δεν είχα σοκολάτα...όλες αναφορά στον μπακλαβά!!! Χα χα!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-150217

Κορίτσια αν γλιτώσω το ban θα ανεβάζω κάθε μέρα φώτο με τι γλυκό τρώω.Γιατί μη με βλέπετε έτσι,κατά βάθος είμαι πολύ γλυκούλης...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κι εγώ αν δεν είχα σοκολάτα...όλες αναφορά στον μπακλαβά!!! Χα χα!!!


τι αναφορα?? εξορια πρεπει να πάει !!!! ( δεν εχω σοκολατα ουτε νουτελα)  :Frown:

----------


## Κύκνος

> τι αναφορα?? εξορια πρεπει να πάει !!!! ( δεν εχω σοκολατα ουτε νουτελα)


Ωωωω! Πακέτο...  :Frown:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κορίτσια αν γλιτώσω το ban θα ανεβάζω κάθε μέρα φώτο με τι γλυκό τρώω.Γιατί μη με βλέπετε έτσι,κατά βάθος είμαι πολύ γλυκούλης...


ανοιξε θεμα με τιτλο "soft porn" και ανεβαζε τετοιες φωτο!!... αργει το ασθενοφορο?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ωωωω! Πακέτο...


θα κανω δωρεα στο φορουμ μια γκιλοτινα για τετοιες περιπτωσεις!!!

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Κορίτσια αν γλιτώσω το ban θα ανεβάζω κάθε μέρα φώτο με τι γλυκό τρώω.Γιατί μη με βλέπετε έτσι,κατά βάθος είμαι πολύ γλυκούλης...


Γλυκούλης ή γλυκατζής; Για να μην στο χαλάσω, είσαι και από τα 2 χαχα. Εγώ απ' όλα έχω ή τελοσπάντων μπορώ να πάρω αλλά δεν αντέχω πια τις φωνές των δικών μου από τα τόσα που τρώω, μην με προκαλείτε κι' εσείιιις

Ετοιμαστείτε να μας πρασινίσουν τα ποστ  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Γλυκούλης ή γλυκατζής; Για να μην στο χαλάσω, είσαι και από τα 2 χαχα. Εγώ απ' όλα έχω ή τελοσπάντων μπορώ να πάρω αλλά δεν αντέχω πια τις φωνές των δικών μου από τα τόσα που τρώω, μην με προκαλείτε κι' εσείιιις
> 
> Ετοιμαστείτε να μας πρασινίσουν τα ποστ


ε οχι φεγγαρακι.. δεν ειναι δικαιο να βρισκονται ολα αυτα στο διπλα δωματιο και να σου την λένε που τρως ... αυτο ειναι καψονι κανονικο!! σου συμπαραστεκομαι στην αδικια!! 

να πρασινισουν την φωτο του μπακλαβα!!...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> ε οχι φεγγαρακι.. δεν ειναι δικαιο να βρισκονται ολα αυτα στο διπλα δωματιο και να σου την λένε που τρως ... αυτο ειναι καψονι κανονικο!! σου συμπαραστεκομαι στην αδικια!! 
> 
> να πρασινισουν την φωτο του μπακλαβα!!...


Χαχααχαχαχα έλιωσα μόλις είδα το πράσινο χρώμα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ναι είναι κι' αυτό αλλά κι' εγώ δεν μπορώ να συγκρατηθώ όταν με στέλνουν σούπερμαρκετ ή περίπτερο, κάποιες φορές πηγαίνω από μόνη μου μόνο και μόνο για να πάρω σοκολάτες, άσε! Δεν έχουν και άδικο, για το καλό μου τα λένε αλλά δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως είναι ψυχολογικό ξέσπασμα και πως δεν το κάνω επίτηδες. Τελοσπάντων :ρ

----------


## mindcrime

Πάει και αυτό το νήμα καταστράφηκε από τα off topic από μια ψηφοφορία κατέληξε στους μπακλαβάδες και τις σοκολάτες! Στην ουσία υποδηλώνετε πως δεν είστε έτοιμοι για να αυστηροποιηθούν οι όροι λειτουργίας, αλλά θέλετε την ελαστικότητα αυτών!

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Δηλώνω ένοχη  :Smile:

----------


## arntaben

> οχι, δεν υπαρχει γι αυτο το "γενικα".
> αυτο εξηγουσα πριν.
> το γενικα υπαρχει για διαφορα θεματα ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ που δεν μπορουν να ενταχθουν στις αλλες κατηγοριες.
> στην πραξη συμβαινει αυτο που περιγραφεις.
> δλδ πολλες γενικες συζητησεις, τσατ κλπ.
> αυτες ειναι εναντια στους ορους χρησης και γινονται με την ανοχη της διαχειρισης λογω του χαλαρου κλιματος.
> 
> αν θεωρεις οτι αυτο πρεπει να αλλαξει, καλα κανεις και το προτεινεις, αλλα τωρα ισχυει αυτο που περιγραφω παραπανω.
> 
> ...


Αυτο με τα πολυπροφιλα αυομα ναι εχεις δικιο δεν ξερω πως μπορει να ελενχει οντως 
Παντως νομιζω το θεμα γενικα πρεπει να μεινει σε αυτη την χαλαρωτητα καθως πιστευω αυτες οι εκτος ψυχολογιας θεματος συζητησεις βοηθαενε να χαλαρωσουν τα μελη

----------


## arntaben

> Eγω παντως δεν ενδιαφερομαι για μοντεριλικι.. ετσι και αλλιως οποτε μπαινω ειμαι μονιμως Αεον.. :P


Μπορει να ειναι καρμικο :-ρ

----------


## mindcrime

> Δηλώνω ένοχη


Στην πυρά :P

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αυτο με τα πολυπροφιλα αυομα ναι εχεις δικιο δεν ξερω πως μπορει να ελενχει οντως 
> Παντως νομιζω το θεμα γενικα πρεπει να μεινει σε αυτη την χαλαρωτητα καθως πιστευω αυτες οι εκτος ψυχολογιας θεματος συζητησεις βοηθαενε να χαλαρωσουν τα μελη


αν υπάρχουν τα δεδομένα πολυπροφιλίας στην διαχειρηση, δεν βρισκω τον λόγο να μας ενδιαφέρουν τα ονοματα, απλα πρεπει να εκδιωχθουν απο το φορουμ... εμεις και να τα πάρουμε τα ονοματα τι να τα κάνουμε? 
φυσικα και βοηθανε οι εκτος θεματος συζητησεις, αλλιως δεν θα υπήρχαν καν οι "θαμωνες" του φορουμ για να υποδεχτουν αυτα τα χιλιαδες μελη και να τα υποστηριξουν.
αλλα αν ενοχλει τα μελη, δεν εχω αντιρηση οι χαλαρες συζητησεις να πάνε στα γενικα ας πουμε... εκτος και αν ο θεματοθετης ο ιδιος επιθυμει να χαλαρωσει και να αποφορτιστει, που στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις δικων μου θεματων κατι τετοιο συμβαινει ...

----------


## Macgyver

για να δουμε τουτο μεταλλικα χρωματα δεν εχει ?το μπλε με κιτρινο ειναι ο αγαπημενος συνδυασμος , τα παιδία παιζειξανα το μπλε για να δουμε και το κιτρινο Ναλλαξω κι εγω χρωμα , εναρμονιζομενος στο νεο πνευμα του φορουμ , την πολυχρωμια , εκτος απ την πολυφωνια , δεν βλεπω το προβλημα στα πολυπροφιλα , που αλλωστε ειναι δυσκολο να εντοπιστουν , εχω κατηγορηθει παρα πολλες φορες για πολυπροφιλια ( σαν να λεμε ομοφυλοφιλια ) , αλλα τι να το κανω το 2ο προφιλ , δεν μου φτανει το ενα ? το φορουμ πασχει απο σοβαροτερα προβληματα , η πολυπροφιλια ειναι πταισματακι .........ωχ , δεν αλλαξε το χρωμα , καλα , ειμαι ασχετος εντελως απο η/υ ......αλλαξε ? εβαλα το μπλε , τοαγαπημενο μου χρωμα

----------


## Deleted-150217

Η γνώμη μου πάντως είναι ότι η ψηφοφορία θα έπρεπε να ήταν φανερή ώστε να ξέρουμε όλοι τι ψήφισε ο κάθενας και επίσης αν υπήρχαν μέλη που έκαναν εγγραφή απο την στιγμή ανακοίνωσης της και ψήφισαν, να ακυρώνεται η ψήφος τους προληπτικά για την μη αλλοίωση του αποτελέσματος.

----------


## mindcrime

Εγώ πάντως γράφτηκα μετά την ψηφοφορία αλλά επειδή είμαι νέος δεν έχω άποψη και δεν θα συμμετάσχω σε αυτήν. Πάντως η γνώμη μου είναι πως δεν χρειάζεστε ένα μπαμπούλα ανάμεσα σας να σας υπενθυμίζει κάθε φορά τι είναι σωστό και τι είναι λάθος. Μεγάλα παιδιά είσαστε μπορείτε να τα σκεφτείτε από μόνοι σας.

----------


## Stavros

Όχι ρε,τι ψηφίσατε?Το Α?Χα χα!
Αφού πάλι ******* θα τα κάνουμε με τα Off-Topic και τους τσακωμούς!!
Αλλά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα,τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει..Σιγά μην κάτσει ο NikosD & ο Aeon να αστυνομεύουν το Forum 24/24ωρο!
Γι'αυτό και ξενέρωσε ο NikosD με το αποτέλεσμα.Σου λέει,τώρα ποιος κάθεται όλη μέρα να διαβάζει τσακωμούς και να επεμβαίνει???Χα χα!
NikosD προβλέπω από τις 21 του μήνα και μετά,σε κάθε λογομαχία ή Off-Topic,να σε επικαλούνται τα μέλη...
'Εμπλεξες με αυτό το Poll...


**Εγώ βρήκα τον τρόπο να μην τρώω ποινές στο Forum!Η Λύση είναι μία:Aπλά δεν μπαίνω και δεν γράφω συχνά! 

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. (παραπλανητικό μήνυμα, που φαίνεται πως γράφτηκε από τη διαχείριση ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είχε γραφεί από το μέλος)

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> *Όχι ρε,τι ψηφίσατε?Το Α?Χα χα!
> Αφού πάλι ******* θα τα κάνουμε με τα Off-Topic και τους τσακωμούς!!
> Αλλά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα,τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει..*
> 
> 
> **Εγώ βρήκα τον τρόπο να μην τρώω ποινέ στο Forum!Η Λύση είναι μία:Aπλά δεν μπαίνω και δεν γράφω συχνά!
> 
> Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. (παραπλανητικό μήνυμα, που φαίνεται πως γράφτηκε από τη διαχείριση ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είχε γραφεί από το μέλος)


Αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι' εγώ! Ψηφίζω να καταργηθεί η ψηφοφορία  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Μας στράβωσες με το ήπιο πράσινο!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stavros

Καλά μιλάμε για το πετύχω άνοιξα την παλέτα χρωμάτων!
Πως σας φαίνεται το χρώμα?Τιρκουάζ δεν είναι?

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Τιρκουάζ είναι αυτό​

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρε σταυρο ποσο σε χαιρομαι με τα κεφια που εχεις δλδ...  :Cool:  ( αυτο γτ θα φαω μπαν οφ τοπικ)

----------


## mindcrime

Να καταργηθεί η διαχείριση... Λευτεριά στους καταπιεσμένους και αγανακτισμένους συμφορουμίτες που δεν τους επιτρέπεται να χαλάνε το φόρουμ. Να φάει μόνιμο μπαν η διαχείριση τώρα!

Θα επακολουθήσει συγκέντρωση και πορεία αύριο στις 5:00μμ στα Προπύλαια.

----------


## Stavros

Κέφια???Χα χα χα!Είμαι στην χειρότερη φάση της ζωής μου!
Αύριο πάω να αφαιρέσω δυσπλαστικό σπίλο και μετά θα πρέπει να περιμένω για κανά 2βδόμαδο για να βγει η βιοψία!Τουλάχιστον είναι επίπεδος ο σπίλος και ελπίζω πως ακόμα και να είναι Μελάνωμα να μην έχει προλάβει να δώσει μεταστάσεις!Δηλαδή όσο είναι στην οριζόντια ανάπτυξη,το αφαιρείς και είσαι 100% καλά.Αν το Μελάνωμα διηθήσει το υποδόριο λίπος...τότε αντίο ζωή!Το καταλαβαίνεις γιατί κάνει ογκίδιο στο δέρμα.Ευτυχώς εμένα μου είναι επίπεδο ακόμα.
Ελπίζω να μην είναι μελάνωμα γιατί τον ήπια...
Έκανα υπέρηχο κοιλίας μήπως έχουν υπάρξει μεταστάσεις στο συκώτι...!Μιλάμε ψάχνω ήδη για μεταστάσεις εγώ!
Η Δερματολόγος λέει πως δεν είναι Μελάνωμα καθώς το Μελάνωμα έχει διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά αλλά εγώ καταλαβαίνεις δεν ηρεμώ...
Διάβασμα Full στο Internet και φαύλος κύκλος...

Έχω και μια κοκκινίλα στο ευαίσθητο σημείο μου που δεν φεύγει με καμία αλοιφή και κοιτάγομαι 15 φορές/ημέρα...
Έτοιμος για βιοψία και εκεί είμαι...Άστα να πάνε...
Αγχος μεγάλο..Πως κρατιέμαι και δεν έχω πάρει SSRI ακόμα...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Να καταργηθεί η διαχείριση... Λευτεριά στους καταπιεσμένους και αγανακτισμένους συμφορουμίτες που δεν τους επιτρέπεται να χαλάνε το φόρουμ. Να φάει μόνιμο μπαν η διαχείριση τώρα!
> 
> Θα επακολουθήσει συγκέντρωση και πορεία αύριο στις 5:00μμ στα Προπύλαια.


Λίγος αυτοσαρκασμός ή πλακίτσα δεν κάνει κακό ιδιαίτερα σε τέτοιο χώρο που όσοι μπαίνουν δεν είναι μες την τρελή χαρά, δεν καταστρέφουμε θέμα μέλους με προβλήματα  :Stick Out Tongue:  Βρήκαμε το "κατάλληλο" θέμα να τα γράψουμε, ελπίζω να γλυτώσουμε τις ποινές εφόσον είμαστε ένα βήμα πριν εφαρμοστούν οι αυστηροί κανονισμοί  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> Κέφια???Χα χα χα!Είμαι στην χειρότερη φάση της ζωής μου!
> Αύριο πάω να αφαιρέσω δυσπλαστικό σπίλο και μετά θα πρέπει να περιμένω για κανά 2βδόμαδο για να βγει η βιοψία!Τουλάχιστον είναι επίπεδος ο σπίλος και ελπίζω πως ακόμα και να είναι Μελάνωμα να μην έχει προλάβει να δώσει μεταστάσεις!Δηλαδή όσο είναι στην οριζόντια ανάπτυξη,το αφαιρείς και είσαι 100% καλά.Αν το Μελάνωμα διηθήσει το υποδόριο λίπος...τότε αντίο ζωή!Το καταλαβαίνεις γιατί κάνει ογκίδιο στο δέρμα.Ευτυχώς εμένα μου είναι επίπεδο ακόμα.
> Ελπίζω να μην είναι μελάνωμα γιατί τον ήπια...
> Έκανα υπέρηχο κοιλίας μήπως έχουν υπάρξει μεταστάσεις στο συκώτι...!Μιλάμε ψάχνω ήδη για μεταστάσεις εγώ!
> Η Δερματολόγος λέει πως δεν είναι Μελάνωμα καθώς το Μελάνωμα έχει διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά αλλά εγώ καταλαβαίνεις δεν ηρεμώ...
> Διάβασμα Full στο Internet και φαύλος κύκλος...
> 
> Έχω και μια κοκκινίλα στο ευαίσθητο σημείο μου που δεν φεύγει με καμία αλοιφή και κοιτάγομαι 15 φορές/ημέρα...
> Έτοιμος για βιοψία και εκεί είμαι...Άστα να πάνε...
> Αγχος μεγάλο..Πως κρατιέμαι και δεν έχω πάρει SSRI ακόμα...


Στέλνω πολλά πολλά κουράγια και εύχομαι πλήρη ανάρρωση! Σε θαυμάζω για τον τρόπο που το αντιμετωπίζεις  :Smile:  Εύχομαι όταν μας ξαναγράψεις να έχουμε καλά νέα

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Κέφια???Χα χα χα!Είμαι στην χειρότερη φάση της ζωής μου!
> Αύριο πάω να αφαιρέσω δυσπλαστικό σπίλο και μετά θα πρέπει να περιμένω για κανά 2βδόμαδο για να βγει η βιοψία!Τουλάχιστον είναι επίπεδος ο σπίλος και ελπίζω πως ακόμα και να είναι Μελάνωμα να μην έχει προλάβει να δώσει μεταστάσεις!Δηλαδή όσο είναι στην οριζόντια ανάπτυξη,το αφαιρείς και είσαι 100% καλά.Αν το Μελάνωμα διηθήσει το υποδόριο λίπος...τότε αντίο ζωή!Το καταλαβαίνεις γιατί κάνει ογκίδιο στο δέρμα.Ευτυχώς εμένα μου είναι επίπεδο ακόμα.
> Ελπίζω να μην είναι μελάνωμα γιατί τον ήπια...
> Έκανα υπέρηχο κοιλίας μήπως έχουν υπάρξει μεταστάσεις στο συκώτι...!Μιλάμε ψάχνω ήδη για μεταστάσεις εγώ!
> Η Δερματολόγος λέει πως δεν είναι Μελάνωμα καθώς το Μελάνωμα έχει διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά αλλά εγώ καταλαβαίνεις δεν ηρεμώ...
> Διάβασμα Full στο Internet και φαύλος κύκλος...
> 
> Έχω και μια κοκκινίλα στο ευαίσθητο σημείο μου που δεν φεύγει με καμία αλοιφή και κοιτάγομαι 15 φορές/ημέρα...
> Έτοιμος για βιοψία και εκεί είμαι...Άστα να πάνε...
> Αγχος μεγάλο..Πως κρατιέμαι και δεν έχω πάρει SSRI ακόμα...


Περαστικα και ελπιζω να μην ειναι τιποτα απο οσα αναφερεις.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Να καταργηθεί η διαχείριση... Λευτεριά στους καταπιεσμένους και αγανακτισμένους συμφορουμίτες που δεν τους επιτρέπεται να χαλάνε το φόρουμ. Να φάει μόνιμο μπαν η διαχείριση τώρα!
> 
> Θα επακολουθήσει συγκέντρωση και πορεία αύριο στις 5:00μμ στα Προπύλαια.


αχαχαχαχαχα σωραιος!!

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Να καταργηθεί η διαχείριση... Λευτεριά στους καταπιεσμένους και αγανακτισμένους συμφορουμίτες που δεν τους επιτρέπεται να χαλάνε το φόρουμ. Να φάει μόνιμο μπαν η διαχείριση τώρα!
> 
> Θα επακολουθήσει συγκέντρωση και πορεία αύριο στις 5:00μμ στα Προπύλαια.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό.Από το να έχεις ένα διαχειριστή που δηλώνει κουρασμένος και αηδιασμένος καλύτερα να μην έχεις καθόλου

----------


## Macgyver

Π Ρ Α Ξ Ι Κ Ο Π Η Μ Α , ηρθε η ωρα .................αναλαμβανουμε την διαχειρηση ........

----------


## Deleted-150217

χαχαχα.Ορίζουμε αρχηγό εσένα macgyver.Λόγω ηλικίας μήπως συμμετείχες και στα γεγονότα στο πολυτεχνείο ενάντια στο καθεστώς; Αν ναι εσένα θέλουμε γιατι έχεις και την εμπειρία σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις!! Οδήγησε μας μεγάλε ηγέτη σε ένα καλύτερο φόρουμ.Είσαι ο άνθρωπος μας,η ελπίδα που έρχεται !!!

----------


## Macgyver

Οχι στα γεγονοτα του Πολυτεχνειου , στην επανασταση του 1821 συμμετειχα ................................... ειπαμε , μεγαλωσαμε , οχι και τοσο πια !!

----------


## Deleted-150217

χαχαχα ωραίος!!! α και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...

εδώ βλέπουμε μια ωραιότατη πάστα σοκολάτας λίγο πριν εξαφανιστεί...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> χαχαχα ωραίος!!! α και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...
> 
> εδώ βλέπουμε μια ωραιότατη πάστα σοκολάτας λίγο πριν εξαφανιστεί...


το μυνημα τροποποιηθηκε ...
το μυνημα τροποποιηθηκε ...
το μυνημα τροποποιηθηκε ...
το μυνημα τροποποιηθηκε ...
το μυνημα τροποποιηθηκε ...!!!
το μοτερ καηκε!!!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> χαχαχα ωραίος!!! α και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...
> 
> εδώ βλέπουμε μια ωραιότατη πάστα σοκολάτας λίγο πριν εξαφανιστεί...


Που ακριβώς στέλνω μήνυμα είπαμε για να μπαναριστεί κάποιος; (Και έφαγα πριν λίγο, φαντάσου)

----------


## Remedy

μμμμ τελεια... μπουρδελο και το θεμα της ψηφοφοριας...

----------


## Remedy

υπαρχουν πολλα σημεια που θα μπορουσαν να συζητηθουν στην καθε μια απο τις επιλογες.
εγω αυτο που καταλαβα (δεν θελει και πολλη εξυπναδα) απο τα σχολια των συντονιστων, ειναι οτι ειναι με την πλευρα της 2ης λυσης.
θελω να κανω ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ερωτηση αν μπορει να με διαφωτισει καποιος απο αυτους.

προφανως και καταλαβαινω μια χαρα το οφελη της 2ης λυσης και ψυχικα ειμαι με αυτην (οχι νοητικα ομως). ξερουμε ΟΛΟΙ και το εχουν τονισει πολλες φορες και μελη και διαχειριστες, ποσο σημαντικη ειναι για εναν τετοιο χωρο η ΗΡΕΜΙΑ.
θελω λοιπον μια απαντηση.
πως ειναι δυνατον να επιτευχθει μια ηρεμη λειτουργια , το πλαισιο της οποιας ειναι απαραιτητο για να αισθανθουν ανετα ατομα με σοβαρα θεματα και να θελησουν / μπορεσουν να ανοιχτουν και να συζητησουν, οταν η διεκπεραιωση της οποιας διαφωνιας αφηνεται στα μελη?
υπαρχει περιπτωση τοσα πολλα ασχετα μεταξυ τους μελη *που δεν επελεξαν να ειναι παρεα (αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο σημειο),* να μην εχουν ποτε διαφωνιες, η να τις λυνουν απο μονα τους χαμηλοφωνα και πολιτισμενα?
για μενα αποκλειεται.
η καποιοι πρεπει να αδικουνται/ συκοφαντουνται και να κανουν πισω για την ηρεμια του χωρου και να αλωνιζουν μονιμως οι σαματατζηδες/ συκοφαντες κλπ, η να γινεται ζουγκλα για να επικρατησει τελικα ποιος? η ο εξυπνοτερος η ο δυνατοτερος.
παντως ηρεμια αποκλειεται να υπαρχει.

πως ρυθμιζεται το θεμα της *ΗΡΕΜΙΑΣ* αλλα και της *ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ* στην λυση 2? με αγωνες κατς?

----------


## mindcrime

Αν υπάρχει καλή θέληση από όλα τα μέλη και δεν υπάρχει διάθεση για κοκορομαχίες τότε πιστεύω πως μια χαρά ροή θα έχει το φόρουμ σε σημείο που οι διαχειριστές θα καταλήξουν στο τέλος γλάστρες. Λίγη προσπάθεια θα χρειαστεί να υπάρξει από όλα τα μέλη και στο τέλος όλα θα είναι ιδανικά.

----------


## Remedy

> *Αν υπάρχει καλή θέληση από όλα τα μέλη* και δεν υπάρχει διάθεση για κοκορομαχίες τότε πιστεύω πως μια χαρά ροή θα έχει το φόρουμ σε σημείο που οι διαχειριστές θα καταλήξουν στο τέλος γλάστρες. Λίγη προσπάθεια θα χρειαστεί να υπάρξει από όλα τα μέλη και στο τέλος όλα θα είναι ιδανικά.


Εαν δεν το καταλαβες, το ερωτημα ειναι τι γινεται ακριβως *ΑΝ ΔΕΝ εχουν τετοια καλη θεληση ΟΛΑ τα μελη.* διοτι δεν αρκει καν η πλειοψηφια. χρειαζονται ΟΛΑ τα μελη...
ειναι εφικτο να εχουν τετοια διαθεση ΟΛΟΙ , σε ενα φορουμ που μονο τα τρολ/πολυπροφιλα ειναι μερικες δεκαδες και δεν μπορουν καν να εντοπιστουν? αντε, πενταδες...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Αν ειναι τοσα πολλα τα διπλοπροφιλα,πως μπορεις και τα εντοπιζεις εσυ,και οχι η διαχειριση?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mindcrime

Ε τώρα να μπαίνει κάποιος για να τρολλάρει ή να έχει πολλά προφίλ κάποιος σε ένα φόρουμ που ως επί των πλείστων ο κόσμος υποφέρει και έχει προβλήματα μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό. Πάρα ταύτα επειδή μπορεί όντως να συμβαίνει και να παρουσιάζεται το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο προσωπικά θα το αγνοούσα, δεν θα έδινα καν σημασία, άλλωστε πρέπει να υπάρχει και η επιλογή ignore οπότε για όλα υπάρχουν λύση. Αν λοιπόν δεν μου αρέσει κάποιος ή κάποια τον κάνω ignore και για εμένα αποτελεί παρελθόν η όποια διένεξη. Έτσι έχω μάθει να λειτουργώ προσωπικά, βέβαια ο καθένας λειτουργεί με τον δικό του τρόπο.

----------


## Remedy

> Αν ειναι τοσα πολλα τα διπλοπροφιλα,πως μπορεις και τα εντοπιζεις εσυ,και οχι η διαχειριση?


αφενος, οχι εγω, παρα πολλοι τα εντοπιζουν. αλλο το θεμα του εντοπισμου και αλλο της αποδειξης.
ο διαχειριστης ειχε πει καποτε οτι πιανονται τουλαχιστον 1000- 1500 δεν θυμαμαι σε τι διαστημα.. στον χρονο?? στο συνολο? δεν θυμαμαι. ανακοινωσεις δεν γινονται ομως.

αφετερου, πιστευω οτι η διαχειριση εντοπιζει παρα πολλα και δνε τα κοινοποιει, αλλα ΟΧΙ ΟΛΑ.
θες και αποδειξη?
το μελος παοκι φυσικι, σπορι που μπαινοβγαινε με χιλια νικ και εβριζε το μνημονιο, ολοι το ξεραμε, αποδειξεις δεν ειχαμε.
μολις εβρισε τον διαχειριστη, εκεινος ανακοινωσε οτι ειναι πολυπροφιλο. 
ωστοσο δεν ειχε μπαναριστει αυτοματα απο το συστημα. 
ΑΡΑ???
αρα οταν το ψαχνουν χειροκινητα, βλεπουν πολλα και διαφορα. αλλο που δεν τα ανακοινωνουν.

----------


## Remedy

μαιντ, δυστυχως για να συνεχισουμε την συζητηση αυτη θα ηθελα να ειχες την εμπειρια τουλαχιστον 1-2 χρονων εδω μεσα γιατι τοτε θα απαντουσες μονος σου σε αυτα που λες. ας το αφησουμε. 
σεβομαι αυτο που ως τωρα πιστευεις με την λογικη σου, αλλα διαφωνω λογω του οτι μου εχουν αποδειχθει εκ των πραγματων ορισμενα θεματα...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> αφενος, οχι εγω, παρα πολλοι τα εντοπιζουν. αλλο το θεμα του εντοπισμου και αλλο της αποδειξης.
> αφετερου, πιστευω οτι η διαχειριση εντοπιζει παρα πολλα και δνε τα κοινοποιει, αλλα ΟΧΙ ΟΛΑ.
> θες και αποδειξη?
> το μελος παοκι φυσικι, σπορι που μπαινοβγαινε με χιλια νικ και εβριζε το μνημονιο, ολοι το ξεραμε, αποδειξεις δεν ειχαμε.
> μολις εβρισε τον διαχειριστη, εκεινος ανακοινωσε οτι ειναι πολυπροφιλο.αλλα δεν ειχε μπαναριστει αυτοματα. ΑΡΑ??? οταν το ψαχνουν βλεπουν πολλα και διαφορα. αλλο που δεν τα ανακοινωνουν.


Τον θυμαμαι τον συγκεκριμενο,και εκανε μπαμ.Αλλη παρομοια περιπτωση δε θυμαμαι οσο ειμαι εδω,αρα αυτο με τα δεκαδες διπλοπροφιλα δεν ισχυει.

----------


## Remedy

> Τον θυμαμαι τον συγκεκριμενο,και εκανε μπαμ.Αλλη παρομοια περιπτωση δε θυμαμαι οσο ειμαι εδω,αρα αυτο με τα δεκαδες διπλοπροφιλα δεν ισχυει.


θυμαμαι εγω ομως. αρα ισχυει...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aeon

Η ψηφοφορία έχει λήξει.
Μικρή συμμετοχή, περίμενα μεγαλύτερη ομολογουμένως. Μόλις 27 μέλη έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για το είδος της διαχείρισης που επιθυμούν κι αυτό μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί με ποικίλους τρόπους. (σε αυτά συνυλοπογίστε και τις ψήφους των διαχειριστών, που επίσης είχαν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην ψηφοφορία).
Κρατώ ωστόσο το αποτέλεσμα και δεν θέλω να κάνω περαιτέρω σχόλια για το αποτέλεσμα.

Δεν έχω απαντήσει σε διάφορα ερωτήματα που προέκυψαν, λυπάμαι γι αυτό. Πάμε όμως παρακάτω, με το νέο "μοντέλος διαχείρισης".

Και μια μικρή-τελευταία επισήμανση: η κατηγορία "γενικά", δεν είναι κατηγορία περί ανέμων και υδάτων. Είναι κατηγορία για θέματα ψυχολογίας που δεν ταιριάζουν σε άλλες, ποιο συγκεκριμένες ενότητες.
Τώρα το να υπάρχουν εκεί μέσα και μερικά άσχετα θέματα, δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αρκεί αυτά να μην είναι πάρα πολλά και να μην "κρύβουν" τα ουσιαστικά θέματα.

Τέλος, σε ότι αφορά το τσατ εντός των θεμάτων, η οδηγία είναι ότι σε ένα βαθμό είναι αποδεκτό, αρκεί να περιορίζεται στο ελάχιστο δυνατό και να μην έχουμε σελίδες επί σελίδων με τσατ, κάτι το οποίο καταντά μη σεβασμός για τον θεματοθέτη που θέλει να συζητήσει αυτό που τον απασχολεί. 

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους (και εν αναμονή των νέων προβλημάτων που θα ανακύψουν από το νέο τρόπο διαχείρισης -λέω εγώ τώρα-....)

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους (και εν αναμονή των νέων προβλημάτων που θα ανακύψουν από το νέο τρόπο διαχείρισης -λέω εγώ τώρα-....)



Αγαπητε Αεον , το τελευταιο , μπορει να μην τογραψες για να κανεις χιουμορ , δεν ξερω , αλλα μου φανηκε πολυ καλο αστειο ................μεκανες και γελασα .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Τον θυμαμαι τον συγκεκριμενο,και εκανε μπαμ.Αλλη παρομοια περιπτωση δε θυμαμαι οσο ειμαι εδω,αρα αυτο με τα δεκαδες διπλοπροφιλα δεν ισχυει.



Συμφωνω , μονο το παοκι δημιουργησε προβληματα ................. αμα καποιος εχει 2 προφιλ , και δεν δημιουργει προβλημα , ποιο το προβλημα ? εχουμε σοβαροτερα θεματα , εμεις τα μελη νασχοληθουμε , απο το να ψαχουλευουμε ποιος εχει Β η Γ η Δ προφιλ ........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Η ψηφοφορία έχει λήξει.
> Μικρή συμμετοχή, περίμενα μεγαλύτερη ομολογουμένως. Μόλις 27 μέλη έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για το είδος της διαχείρισης που επιθυμούν κι αυτό μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί με ποικίλους τρόπους. (σε αυτά συνυλοπογίστε και τις ψήφους των διαχειριστών, που επίσης είχαν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην ψηφοφορία).
> Κρατώ ωστόσο το αποτέλεσμα και δεν θέλω να κάνω περαιτέρω σχόλια για το αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Δεν έχω απαντήσει σε διάφορα ερωτήματα που προέκυψαν, λυπάμαι γι αυτό. Πάμε όμως παρακάτω, με το νέο "μοντέλος διαχείρισης".
> 
> Και μια μικρή-τελευταία επισήμανση: η κατηγορία "γενικά", δεν είναι κατηγορία περί ανέμων και υδάτων. Είναι κατηγορία για θέματα ψυχολογίας που δεν ταιριάζουν σε άλλες, ποιο συγκεκριμένες ενότητες.
> Τώρα το να υπάρχουν εκεί μέσα και μερικά άσχετα θέματα, δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αρκεί αυτά να μην είναι πάρα πολλά και να μην "κρύβουν" τα ουσιαστικά θέματα.
> 
> ...


Πείτε με υπερβολικά αισιόδοξη αλλά έχω μια διαίσθηση (που λέει κι ο Κορκολής  :Stick Out Tongue: ) ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο διαχείρισης τα πράγματα θα είναι καλύτερα και θα ηρεμήσουμε επιτέλους...ουφ! (στεναγμός ανακούφισης)

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Η ψηφοφορία έχει λήξει.
> Μικρή συμμετοχή, περίμενα μεγαλύτερη ομολογουμένως. Μόλις 27 μέλη έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον για το είδος της διαχείρισης που επιθυμούν κι αυτό μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί με ποικίλους τρόπους. (σε αυτά συνυλοπογίστε και τις ψήφους των διαχειριστών, που επίσης είχαν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην ψηφοφορία).
> Κρατώ ωστόσο το αποτέλεσμα και δεν θέλω να κάνω περαιτέρω σχόλια για το αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Δεν έχω απαντήσει σε διάφορα ερωτήματα που προέκυψαν, λυπάμαι γι αυτό. Πάμε όμως παρακάτω, με το νέο "μοντέλος διαχείρισης".
> 
> Και μια μικρή-τελευταία επισήμανση: η κατηγορία "γενικά", δεν είναι κατηγορία περί ανέμων και υδάτων. Είναι κατηγορία για θέματα ψυχολογίας που δεν ταιριάζουν σε άλλες, ποιο συγκεκριμένες ενότητες.
> Τώρα το να υπάρχουν εκεί μέσα και μερικά άσχετα θέματα, δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αρκεί αυτά να μην είναι πάρα πολλά και να μην "κρύβουν" τα ουσιαστικά θέματα.
> 
> ...


Aπλά μπράβο σας.Οσο για τα μέλη που ψήφισαν λογικό είναι να είναι τόσο λίγα.Αφού πρακτικά ψήφισαν όσοι συμμετέχουν ενεργά στο φόρουμ αυτή την περίοδο και όχι όσοι είναι εγγεγραμμένα μέλη.Σε όλα τα φόρουμ που γνωρίζω και συμμετέχω συνήθως έτσι γίνεται.Μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή βλέπω όταν παίζει κάποια κλήρωση ή δώρο.Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις τα πράγματα είναι χαλαρά..Καλή συνέχεια και σε εσάς ως διαχειριστές στο νέο σας έργο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Πείτε με υπερβολικά αισιόδοξη αλλά έχω μια διαίσθηση (που λέει κι ο Κορκολής ) ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο διαχείρισης τα πράγματα θα είναι καλύτερα και θα ηρεμήσουμε επιτέλους...ουφ! (στεναγμός ανακούφισης)


Υπερβολικα αισιοδοξη.........

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ρε παιδιά τα σκυλιά κάνει να τρώνε κρέπα σοκολάτα με μπισκότο? έλεγα σήμερα να μην φάω κάτι γλυκό αλλά καθώς γύριζα στο σπίτι πριν λίγη ώρα πέρασα μπροστά απο μια κρεπερί και δεν αντιστάθηκα.Πήρα μια κρέπα σοκολάτα μπισκότο και μόλις έφαγα 2 μπουκιές αντιλαμβάνομαι να με ακολουθεί ένας σκύλος και να με κοιτάει με λυπητερό βλέμμα.Δεν το πολυσκέφτηκα και του έδωσα την υπόλοιπη κρέπα.Τον άφησα να την τρώει και εγώ ήρθα στο σπίτι.Ελπίζω να μην έπαθε κάτι..

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ρε παιδιά τα σκυλιά κάνει να τρώνε κρέπα σοκολάτα με μπισκότο? έλεγα σήμερα να μην φάω κάτι γλυκό αλλά καθώς γύριζα στο σπίτι πριν λίγη ώρα πέρασα μπροστά απο μια κρεπερί και δεν αντιστάθηκα.Πήρα μια κρέπα σοκολάτα μπισκότο και μόλις έφαγα 2 μπουκιές αντιλαμβάνομαι να με ακολουθεί ένας σκύλος και να με κοιτάει με λυπητερό βλέμμα.Δεν το πολυσκέφτηκα και του έδωσα την υπόλοιπη κρέπα.Τον άφησα να την τρώει και εγώ ήρθα στο σπίτι.Ελπίζω να μην έπαθε κάτι..


Τον αποχαιρέτησες τουλάχιστον? Εντάξει υπερβάλλω αλλά γενικά όχι δεν κάνει η σοκολάτα......

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ρε παιδιά τα σκυλιά κάνει να τρώνε κρέπα σοκολάτα με μπισκότο? έλεγα σήμερα να μην φάω κάτι γλυκό αλλά καθώς γύριζα στο σπίτι πριν λίγη ώρα πέρασα μπροστά απο μια κρεπερί και δεν αντιστάθηκα.Πήρα μια κρέπα σοκολάτα μπισκότο και μόλις έφαγα 2 μπουκιές αντιλαμβάνομαι να με ακολουθεί ένας σκύλος και να με κοιτάει με λυπητερό βλέμμα.Δεν το πολυσκέφτηκα και του έδωσα την υπόλοιπη κρέπα.Τον άφησα να την τρώει και εγώ ήρθα στο σπίτι.Ελπίζω να μην έπαθε κάτι..


Κι εγώ ξέρω ότι δεν κάνει να τρώνε γλυκά αλλά δεν νομίζω να έπαθε κάτι για μία φορά...

Πολύ όμορφο αυτό που έκανες για το σκυλάκι κι εγώ τα λυπάμαι πολύ τα αδέσποτα, μακάρι να είχα μια φάρμα να μάζευα όσα περισσότερα μπορούσα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρε παιδιά τα σκυλιά κάνει να τρώνε κρέπα σοκολάτα με μπισκότο? έλεγα σήμερα να μην φάω κάτι γλυκό αλλά καθώς γύριζα στο σπίτι πριν λίγη ώρα πέρασα μπροστά απο μια κρεπερί και δεν αντιστάθηκα.Πήρα μια κρέπα σοκολάτα μπισκότο και μόλις έφαγα 2 μπουκιές αντιλαμβάνομαι να με ακολουθεί ένας σκύλος και να με κοιτάει με λυπητερό βλέμμα.Δεν το πολυσκέφτηκα και του έδωσα την υπόλοιπη κρέπα.Τον άφησα να την τρώει και εγώ ήρθα στο σπίτι.Ελπίζω να μην έπαθε κάτι..


παρε ενα κουβαδακι που σου περισσευει βαλε λιγο νερακι και μαζευε οτι αποφαγια εχεις .. κοκαλάκια ψωμακι .. ετσι βοηθαμε τα αδεσποτακια. :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-150217

Σωστά.Aυτό είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σωστά.Aυτό είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση


η αλλη λυση ειναι να ερθω εκει που τρως τα γλυκάκια και να σε κοιταζω με λυπημενα ματακια... για να σωσω τα αδεσποτακια ... οχι για μενα...

----------


## vasia05

Kαλησπέρα σας,

Ας αποφύγουμε τα off topic μηνύματα!

----------


## Deleted-150217

Kαλησπέρα σας.Καλώς ήρθατε νέα admin στο φόρουμ μας.Σιδηροκέφαλη και μακάρι να μας αντέξετε!!! Τιμή μου που το πρώτο σας μήνυμα απευθύνθηκε στα δικά μου offtopic μηνύματα.Θα προσπαθήσω να τηρήσω αυτό που ζητήσατε αν και δεν μπορώ να το υποσχεθώ..



> η αλλη λυση ειναι να ερθω εκει που τρως τα γλυκάκια και να σε κοιταζω με λυπημενα ματακια... για να σωσω τα αδεσποτακια ... οχι για μενα...


χαχαχα όποτε θες.Αν και στα μέρη σας δεσποινίς μου έχετε πολύ ωραία καταστήματα με υπέροχα γλυκάκια και όχι μόνο.Ευελπιστώ να σας ξεναγήσω κάποια στιγμή  :Wink:

----------


## Macgyver

Οφ τοπικ μηνυματα ................αρχισαν να ηχουν τα τυμπανα της ψηφοφοριας .........

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλη αρχη admin ελπιζω σε θετικη συνεργασια ... συγνωμη για τα οφ τοπικ  :Smile:

----------


## δελφίνι

Δηλαδή στους 10 πόντους αποκλειόμαστε ;;; Εγώ έχω ήδη 4! :Frown:  


Εσείς πόσους πόντους έχετε;

----------


## Macgyver

Μπα , εγω εχω 12 ληγμενους βεβαια .........

----------


## arntaben

Πως ξερετε ποσους ποντους εχετε πως ενημερωθηκατε? εγω μαλλον δεν εχω κανενα η δεν εχω ενημερωθει για το ποσους εχω....

----------


## Constantly curious

> Πως ξερετε ποσους ποντους εχετε πως ενημερωθηκατε? εγω μαλλον δεν εχω κανενα η δεν εχω ενημερωθει για το ποσους εχω....


Αρν, αν εχεις θα ερθει στο ινμποξ μαιλ απο διαχειριση. Οτι εχετε τοσους.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Μπα , εγω εχω 12 ληγμενους βεβαια .........



Και να φανταστείς είμαι πολύ ήσυχο άτομο και δεν διαπληχτίζομαι εύκολα.... αλλά αν σου επιτίθενται δεν χαρίζω...

Αν είναι ληγμένοι οι πόντοι δεν διαγράφεσαι δηλαδή;

----------


## deleted-member09062017

εεε εγω δεν ψηφισα.. ξανανοιξτε την ψηφοφορια.. να ψηφισω..  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ψήφισα την δεύτερη επιλογή και θα τεκμηριώσω γιατί πιστεύω ότι πρέπει οι moderators να είναι επιεικείς. Θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος ενός φόρουμ ψυχολογίας είναι να βοηθάει τα μέλη του αλλά παράλληλα και να αποτελεί μια μικρογραφία για τον έξω κόσμο. Όπως στον έξω κόσμο δεν υπάρχει παντού μια δασκάλα στην οποία μπορούμε να πάμε ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή και να της πούμε: "Ο Νικολάκης μου τράβηξε το αυτί", έτσι και στο φόρουμ είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μάθουμε να ενεργούμε και να συμμετέχουμε σε αυτό σαν ενήλικες. Αυτό σημαίνει να λύνουμε μόνοι μας τυχόν διενέξεις που υφίστανται σε λογικά πλαίσια και όχι να περιμένουμε την "κυρία" να έρθει να κάνει ντα. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, εννοείται ότι είμαι υπέρ στο να επεμβαίνει η διαχείριση όταν τα πράγματα παρεκτρέπονται. Αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι ο ρόλος της είναι να λάβει το ρόλο της αστυνομίας του φόρουμ που θα επεμβαίνει σε οποιαδήποτε μικρή παραβίαση. Αν ακολουθήσει αυτή την τακτική τότε οι μισοί από εμάς θα πρέπει να φύγουν και το φόρουμ δεν θα έχει τη μορφή που έχει σήμερα (δηλαδή να μπορείς να πεις την οφ-τόπικ χαζομάρα σου, να γελάσεις λίγο με άτομα που θεωρείς διαδικτυακή παρέα κλπ). Δεν θεωρώ ότι ένα φόρουμ όπου τα μέλη θα μπαίνουν, θα λένε το πρόβλημά τους και θα παίρνουν μόνο μία ξερή απάντηση είναι η λύση. Θεωρώ ότι σημαντικότερος ρόλος του φόρουμ είναι ο διάλογος και το να μάθει σε όλους μας να τον κάνουμε σωστά. Επίσης να μας μάθει να συνυπάρχουμε. Να μας μάθει να αυτο-λογοκρινόμαστε, όχι να μας το επιβάλλει μια ανώτερη αρχή. Στην τελική ενήλικοι είμαστε, ας προσπαθήσουμε να μπούμε σε αυτό το ρόλο όσο κι αν μέσα μας δεν θέλουμε να συμμορφωθούμε με αυτόν κάποιες φορές.


συμφωνω απολυτα κ θα ψηφισω το 2!!

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω ψηφιζω το Β , εχω φαει πολλους ποντους για πλακα , δεν θελω μπαμπουλα απο πανω μου ..............

----------


## Macgyver

> Αν είναι ληγμένοι οι πόντοι δεν διαγράφεσαι δηλαδή;


Αυτο δεν το ξερω , αλλα λογικα πρεπει να διαγραφεσαι , ολοι οι ποντοι ληγουν σενα μηνα , δεν μπορειςες σενα μηνα να μαζεψεις 25 ποντους ..........................εχω μαζεξει ηδη 18 ποντους , οι 6 δεν εχουν ληξει , αλλα θα ληξουν οπου ναναι .....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Eγω ψηφιζω το Β , εχω φαει πολλους ποντους για πλακα , δεν θελω μπαμπουλα απο πανω μου ..............


Μπράβο μακ , πολύ αντικειμενικός είσαι...:P
Eγώ λέω άμα είσαι κακοήθης και κακιασμένος , αν χτυπάς τους άλλους στο αδύνατό τους σημείο, αν βγάζεις προσωπικά δεδομένα, να τρως ένα ημερήσιο μπαν να συνέλθεις....
Θα πρεπε οι ποινές να είναι αλλιώς δεν ξέρω.............

----------


## Aeon

> Μπράβο μακ , πολύ αντικειμενικός είσαι...:P
> Eγώ λέω άμα είσαι κακοήθης και κακιασμένος , αν χτυπάς τους άλλους στο αδύνατό τους σημείο, αν βγάζεις προσωπικά δεδομένα, να τρως ένα ημερήσιο μπαν να συνέλθεις....
> Θα πρεπε οι ποινές να είναι αλλιώς δεν ξέρω.............


Cube,

αυτός που δεν έχει ενδοιασμό να δημοσιεύσει προσωπικά δεδομένα, σε 24 ώρες (μετά τη λήξη του ημερήσιου), θα το ξανα κάνει.

Ειδικά το θέμα των προσωπικών δεδομένων, είναι πολύ λεπτό. Αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου, προτιμώ ένα διαχωρισμό, με πολύ ήπιες παρεμβάσεις σε απλά θέματα (πχ τσατ, spam, ειρωνικά μηνύματα κτλ)
και πολύ αυστηρές παρεμβάσεις σε
δημοσίευση προσωπικών δεδομένων (ονόματα, private messages, τηλέφωνα κτλ)
και σε αλλεπάλληλα ρατσιστικά, προσβλητικά μηνύματα και μηνύματα που προάγουν το μίσος, τη βία κτλ

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μπράβο μακ , πολύ αντικειμενικός είσαι...:P
> Eγώ λέω άμα είσαι κακοήθης και κακιασμένος , αν χτυπάς τους άλλους στο αδύνατό τους σημείο, αν βγάζεις προσωπικά δεδομένα, να τρως ένα ημερήσιο μπαν να συνέλθεις....
> Θα πρεπε οι ποινές να είναι αλλιώς δεν ξέρω.............


Νομίζω ότι μερικά πράγματα κακώς τα ονομάζουμε αδύνατα σημεία, αν κάποιος π.χ. δεν σέβεται τους νόμους της χώρας του και τους παραβιάζει (και δεν μιλάω αποκλειστικά για τον Macgyver, το ίδιο θα έλεγα για όποιον άλλον στη θέση του) δεν το κάνει γιατί έχει ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα αλλά γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τον νοιάζει...
Ή όποιος βρίζει συνεχώς...απλά δεν έχει τρόπους...κι εγώ έχω ψυχολογικά προβλήματα αλλά είμαι τόσα χρόνια εδώ και δεν έβριζα ποτέ μέχρι πρότινως που το έχω κάνει κάποιες φορές...δεν με κρατήσαν χωρίς μπαν για την ομορφιά μου  :Stick Out Tongue:  Αστειάκι μπας και χαλαρώσουμε λίγο...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

α δηλαδη πρωτα μιλας για σεβασμο μετα λες οτι καπιοι βριζανε και μετα λες *οτι το εκανες και συ* αρα θες τους κανονες να τους τηρουν ολοι *εκτος απο σενα* αντιπαραβαλοντας ταχαμ δικαιολογιες του στιλ εσεις φταιτε γι αυτο και τ κατσαρες αντι να πεις θα γινει ετσι γιατι ετσι γουσταρω κ.να σου πω μου ειναι παντελως αδιαφορο αν μου μηλισεις η οχι το μονο που μου αρκει ειναι *οτι εχω δικιο.* και αυτο μεχρι και στραβος θα το καταλαβαινε...

----------


## Κύκνος

> α δηλαδη πρωτα μιλας για σεβασμο μετα λες οτι καπιοι βριζανε και μετα λες *οτι το εκανες και συ* αρα θες τους κανονες να τους τηρουν ολοι *εκτος απο σενα* αντιπαραβαλοντας ταχαμ δικαιολογιες του στιλ εσεις φταιτε γι αυτο και τ κατσαρες αντι να πεις θα γινει ετσι γιατι ετσι γουσταρω κ.να σου πω μου ειναι παντελως αδιαφορο αν μου μηλισεις η οχι το μονο που μου αρκει ειναι *οτι εχω δικιο.* και αυτο μεχρι και στραβος θα το καταλαβαινε...


Ναι, καλά τραγούδα...πετάει ο γάιδαρος; Πετάει...Τόσο μυαλό έχεις, αυτό κατάλαβες...ουπς, συγγνώμη μήπως έθιξα πάλι κανένα αδύνατο σημείο; Μπα δεν νομίζω, εσύ περνιέσαι για έξυπνος οπότε όχι...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εσυ ομως που θες να περνιεσαι για εξυπνη πρωτα διαμαρτυρεσαι και μετα λες εκανε και γω το ιδιο αρα εσυ με το πολυ μυαλο αδυνατεις να τα βγαλεις περα με οσους εχουν λιγοτερο αφου η εξυπναδα σου φαινεται ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΡΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΣΟΥΝΑΜΙ  ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ και λες οτι τα νευρα σου τεντωνουν με το παραμικρο εμενα δε τεντωνουν ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## Κύκνος

> εσυ ομως που θες να περνιεσαι για εξυπνη πρωτα διαμαρτυρεσαι και μετα λες εκανε και γω το ιδιο αρα εσυ με το πολυ μυαλο αδυνατεις να τα βγαλεις περα με οσους εχουν λιγοτερο αφου η εξυπναδα σου φαινεται ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΡΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΣΟΥΝΑΜΙ  ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ και λες οτι τα νευρα σου τεντωνουν με το παραμικρο εμενα δε τεντωνουν ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.


Η αναισθησία στο έπακρο της...
Ε ναι, επειδή τα δικά μου τα νεύρα τεντώνουν το κόβω εδώ και μίλα μόνος σου να αυτοθαυμάζεσαι...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αμα δε το πηγαινα ετσι θα ειμουν με ηρεμιστηκα τωρα αρα το να σε λενε αναισθητο ειναι σα να σου λενε *οτι εχεις προσοντα* αν το καταλαβεις (που πολυ αμφιβαλω) τι ηθελες δηλαδη να κανω να τσατιζομαι με το παραμικρο επειδη ετσι το το αποφασισε οπιος ετυχε να μιλησω μαζι του?

φυσικα αν εχεις προσοντα γινεσαι αντιπαθης δε θα το μαθω τωρα...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Νομίζω ότι μερικά πράγματα κακώς τα ονομάζουμε αδύνατα σημεία, αν κάποιος π.χ. δεν σέβεται τους νόμους της χώρας του και τους παραβιάζει (και δεν μιλάω αποκλειστικά για τον Macgyver, το ίδιο θα έλεγα για όποιον άλλον στη θέση του) δεν το κάνει γιατί έχει ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα αλλά γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τον νοιάζει...
> Ή όποιος βρίζει συνεχώς...απλά δεν έχει τρόπους...κι εγώ έχω ψυχολογικά προβλήματα αλλά είμαι τόσα χρόνια εδώ και δεν έβριζα ποτέ μέχρι πρότινως που το έχω κάνει κάποιες φορές...δεν με κρατήσαν χωρίς μπαν για την ομορφιά μου  Αστειάκι μπας και χαλαρώσουμε λίγο...


Άκου το ότι δεν έχεις φάει μπαν δεν σημαίνει κάτι...
Δεν είσαι καθόλου δεκτική σαν άνθρωπος,όσο καιρό είμαι εδώ σε ενοχλεί το δελφίνι, σε ενοχλεί ο γουάι, σε ενοχλεί ο μ87, σε ενοχλεί ο μακ, σε ενοχλεί ο αλέξανδρος κλπ....Εμένα γιατί δεν με ενοχλούν δηλαδή? Είναι επιλογή σου αυτό, να φτιάχνεις προσωπικά με τον κάθε έναν....δεν σου λέω να τους συμπαθείς σώνει και ντε....αλλά δεν τους χωνεύεις? έχεις μια κακή γνώμη για αυτούς? αδιαφορείς....δεν μπορείς να είσαι τόσο αυστηρή με τους ανθρωπους αλλά με τον εαυτό σου να μην είσαι......ούτε να ζητάς δικαιοσύνη συνεχώς από την διαχείριση , δεν είμαστε παιδιά.............και τώρα θα μου πεις ''μα εγώ δεν αντέχω, έχω ευαίσθητα νεύρα '' κλπ......ε τότε μην προκαλείς τους άλλους αν δεν αντέχεις γιατί θα λάβεις αντίστοιχα και την άμυνα του άλλου, που μπορεί να είναι και η επίθεση....Και μια ''επίθεση '' θα σε επηρεάσει πολύ περισσότερο από ότι αν σπαμάρει κάποιος ή γράφει οφ τόπικ στο θέμα σου......δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί σκοτώνεστε εδώ μέσα.................

----------


## Κύκνος

> Άκου το ότι δεν έχεις φάει μπαν δεν σημαίνει κάτι...
> Δεν είσαι καθόλου δεκτική σαν άνθρωπος,όσο καιρό είμαι εδώ σε ενοχλεί το δελφίνι, σε ενοχλεί ο γουάι, σε ενοχλεί ο μ87, σε ενοχλεί ο μακ, σε ενοχλεί ο αλέξανδρος κλπ....Εμένα γιατί δεν με ενοχλούν δηλαδή? Είναι επιλογή σου αυτό, να φτιάχνεις προσωπικά με τον κάθε έναν....δεν σου λέω να τους συμπαθείς σώνει και ντε....αλλά δεν τους χωνεύεις? έχεις μια κακή γνώμη για αυτούς? αδιαφορείς....δεν μπορείς να είσαι τόσο αυστηρή με τους ανθρωπους αλλά με τον εαυτό σου να μην είσαι......ούτε να ζητάς δικαιοσύνη συνεχώς από την διαχείριση , δεν είμαστε παιδιά.............και τώρα θα μου πεις ''μα εγώ δεν αντέχω, έχω ευαίσθητα νεύρα '' κλπ......ε τότε μην προκαλείς τους άλλους αν δεν αντέχεις γιατί θα λάβεις αντίστοιχα και την άμυνα του άλλου, που μπορεί να είναι και η επίθεση....Και μια ''επίθεση '' θα σε επηρεάσει πολύ περισσότερο από ότι αν σπαμάρει κάποιος ή γράφει οφ τόπικ στο θέμα σου......δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί σκοτώνεστε εδώ μέσα.................


Φυσικά και σημαίνει! Αν παραβίαζα κανόνες από το 2007 που γράφτηκα θα είχα φάει όχι ένα αλλά πολύ περισσότερες παρατηρήσεις και μπαν κι όμως μέχρι πριν ούτε ένα χρόνο δεν είχα φάει ούτε μία...
Και φυσικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι είμαι αυστηρή και με τον εαυτό μου εφόσον δεν του επέτρεπα να ξεφεύγει ούτε καν λίγο, ε τώρα έπαψα να είμαι γιατί αρκετή υπομονή έκανα με μερικούς κι αν αυτό έχει τίμημα so be it...
Και ναι, εφόσον έχω το δικαίωμα θα ζητάω δικαιοσύνη, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει να συμμορφωθεί με τους κανόνες...και ναι, με επηρεάζει πάρα πολύ να σπαμάρουν στο θέμα μου, μου το κατέστρεψαν το τελευταίο, έχεις ιδέα πώς με κάνει να νιώθω αυτό; Και δεν προκάλεσα κανέναν, αυτοί το ξεκίνησαν το σπαμάρισμα και τα οφ τόπικ...αν μερικοί δεν ξέρουν να σέβονται δεν θα τους σεβαστώ ούτε εγώ...και τι πάει να πει ότι επειδή δεν αντέχω την επίθεση θα τους αφήνω ανενόχλητους να εκμεταλλεύονται την αδυναμία μου και να μου χαλάν τα θέματα; Ε όχι! Αναφορά και σ' όποιον αρέσει κι ας μου κάνουν κι αυτοί αν μπορούν...No problem...

----------


## Macgyver

Εχεις δικιο , Κιουμπ , κι εγω δεν ειμαικαλα , ψυχολογικα , αλλα οτι και να συμβει , την αλλη μερα ταχω ξεχασει ολα , και με τον Νικ που πλακωθηκαμε χθες , σημερα θα του απηυθυνα τον λογο σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα , φιλικοτατα , δεν ηθελα να μπαναριστει , μεχρι την διαχειρηση παρακαλεσα , τον Αεον , τα διαβαζει τωρα αυτα , να μην τον μπαναρουν , λεω ενα παιδακι ειναι , ειπε μια κουβεντα παραπανω , τους εγραψα ..................αδυνατω να κρατησω κακιες , γι αυτο κι εχω καλες σχεσεις με ολους ..........................ποτε δεν εχω παραπονρεθει να σπαμερουν στα θρεντ μου , που ειναι 140 , κι αμα σ[παμμαρουν , και τι εγινε , θα κοψει η μαγιονεζα ? και τον Αλεξανδρο συμπθω , και τον νουμακ , και τν Μαρα.Ζ . κι ας πλακωθηκαμε , και τον Κυκνο , και ολους , δεν ειναι ολη μου η ζωη το φορουμ ...........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εχεις δικιο , Κιουμπ , κι εγω δεν ειμαικαλα , ψυχολογικα , αλλα οτι και να συμβει , την αλλη μερα ταχω ξεχασει ολα , και με τον Νικ που πλακωθηκαμε χθες , σημερα θα του απηυθυνα τον λογο σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα , φιλικοτατα , δεν ηθελα να μπαναριστει , μεχρι την διαχειρηση παρακαλεσα , τον Αεον , τα διαβαζει τωρα αυτα , να μην τον μπαναρουν , λεω ενα παιδακι ειναι , ειπε μια κουβεντα παραπανω , τους εγραψα ..................αδυνατω να κρατησω κακιες , γι αυτο κι εχω καλες σχεσεις με ολους ..........................ποτε δεν εχω παραπονρεθει να σπαμερουν στα θρεντ μου , που ειναι 140 , κι αμα σ[παμμαρουν , και τι εγινε , θα κοψει η μαγιονεζα ? και τον Αλεξανδρο συμπθω , και τον νουμακ , και τν Μαρα.Ζ . κι ας πλακωθηκαμε , και τον Κυκνο , και ολους , δεν ειναι ολη μου η ζωη το φορουμ ...........


Macgyver, φυσικά αν θες το πιστεύεις αλλά για μένα δεν είναι θέμα κακιών αλλά τάξης, δεν μπορώ ρε παιδί μου το χαμό και την αταξία τώρα αν φταίει η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή δεν ξέρω αλλά γίνεται σούπα το μυαλό μου, μεγάλωσα με κανόνες και με πειθαρχία κι έτσι έμαθα να λειτουργώ, ε δεν γίνεται όταν συζητάμε ένα θέμα συζητάμε ένα θέμα! Τόσο περίεργο είναι πια;

----------


## Κύκνος

Και με τον elis είχαμε πλακωθεί μια φορά γιατί έβαζε συνέχεια τραγουδάκια χωρίς να κολλάνε και το παιδί σεβάστηκε ότι με ενοχλεί και δεν έβαζε στα θέματα που άνοιγα εγώ, αυτός δηλαδή γιατί φέρθηκε σωστά; Κοροϊδο είναι; Και γίναμε και "φιλαράκια" στο τέλος...

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ξερω Κυκνε , εγω δεν περιμενω τιποτα απο το φορουμ , δεν βγαινω , κανω μια δουλιτσαμε το συναλλαγμα εδω στον η/υ , εχω πολυ ελευθερο χρονο , αλλα αν περιμενα να μου λυθουν τα προβληματα απο τι φορουμ , θαμουν πολυ χειροτερα τωρα , οτι καταφερα , ιδιαις δυναμεις .....στην προσωπικη μου ζωη , εστωαυτη την υποτυπωδη , κρατω μια ταξη , αλλα το φορουμ ειναι ' τα παιδια παιζει ' για μενα , δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα , εγω λεω πως το βλεπω .........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν ξερω Κυκνε , εγω δεν περιμενω τιποτα απο το φορουμ , δεν βγαινω , κανω μια δουλιτσαμε το συναλλαγμα εδω στον η/υ , εχω πολυ ελευθερο χρονο , αλλα αν περιμενα να μου λυθουν τα προβληματα απο τι φορουμ , θαμουν πολυ χειροτερα τωρα , οτι καταφερα , ιδιαις δυναμεις .....στην προσωπικη μου ζωη , εστωαυτη την υποτυπωδη , κρατω μια ταξη , αλλα το φορουμ ειναι ' τα παιδια παιζει ' για μενα , δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα , εγω λεω πως το βλεπω .........


Εγώ περιμένω μια συμπαράσταση στις δύσκολες ώρες της ημέρας μου κι ευτυχώς την βρίσκω μερικώς...να για παράδειγμα τώρα σε λίγη ώρα θα μείνω μόνη μου στο σπίτι και φοβάμαι, δεν θέλω να μείνω μόνη μου...ξέρεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι για μένα αυτό; Κι αν καταχρώμαι το θέμα ας μου το πουν από τη διαχείριση και θα φύγω, θα πάω αλλού  :Stick Out Tongue:  (σε κάποιο δικό μου) 
Επίσης δεν θα τα κατάφερνα χωρίς την ψυχολόγο και χωρίς τα φάρμακα...βάζω κι εγώ δύναμη αλλά δεν είναι αρκετή...

----------


## Κύκνος

Επίσης υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα φόρουμ για να είναι τα παιδία παίζει, εδώ είναι για σοβαρά θέματα αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ας με διορθώσουν οι υπεύθυνοι αν κάνω...

Ωχ ορίστε, τώρα έφυγαν όλοι ελπίζω να μην με πιάσει πανικός...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Φυσικά και σημαίνει! Αν παραβίαζα κανόνες από το 2007 που γράφτηκα θα είχα φάει όχι ένα αλλά πολύ περισσότερες παρατηρήσεις και μπαν κι όμως μέχρι πριν ούτε ένα χρόνο δεν είχα φάει ούτε μία...
> Και φυσικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι είμαι αυστηρή και με τον εαυτό μου εφόσον δεν του επέτρεπα να ξεφεύγει ούτε καν λίγο, ε τώρα έπαψα να είμαι γιατί αρκετή υπομονή έκανα με μερικούς κι αν αυτό έχει τίμημα so be it...
> Και ναι, εφόσον έχω το δικαίωμα θα ζητάω δικαιοσύνη, σε όποιον δεν αρέσει να συμμορφωθεί με τους κανόνες...και ναι, με επηρεάζει πάρα πολύ να σπαμάρουν στο θέμα μου, μου το κατέστρεψαν το τελευταίο, έχεις ιδέα πώς με κάνει να νιώθω αυτό; Και δεν προκάλεσα κανέναν, αυτοί το ξεκίνησαν το σπαμάρισμα και τα οφ τόπικ...αν μερικοί δεν ξέρουν να σέβονται δεν θα τους σεβαστώ ούτε εγώ...και τι πάει να πει ότι επειδή δεν αντέχω την επίθεση θα τους αφήνω ανενόχλητους να εκμεταλλεύονται την αδυναμία μου και να μου χαλάν τα θέματα; Ε όχι! Αναφορά και σ' όποιον αρέσει κι ας μου κάνουν κι αυτοί αν μπορούν...No problem...


Κοίτα εγώ έκανα μια προσπάθεια αλλά δεν θες να καταλάβεις...............
Ζήτα όση δικαιοσύνη θες, αλλά αν δεν είσαι δίκαιος δεν θα πάρεις τα αντίστοιχα.........
Δεν με νοιάζει και 200 μπαν να έχει κάποιος, αν η συμπεριφορά του είναι σωστή, σωστή για μένα, με το δικό μου μυαλό, όχι για την διαχείριση............

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κοίτα εγώ έκανα μια προσπάθεια αλλά δεν θες να καταλάβεις...............
> Ζήτα όση δικαιοσύνη θες, αλλά αν δεν είσαι δίκαιος δεν θα πάρεις τα αντίστοιχα.........
> Δεν με νοιάζει και 200 μπαν να έχει κάποιος, αν η συμπεριφορά του είναι σωστή, σωστή για μένα, με το δικό μου μυαλό, όχι για την διαχείριση............


Ε, ούτε και για μένα όμως είναι σωστή η συμπεριφορά που επέδειξαν οι άλλοι οπότε υποθέτω πως πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε γιατί εγώ θεωρώ ότι μια χαρά δίκαιη υπήρξα...αλλά ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του κι εφόσον δεν βρίζει πρέπει να τις σεβόμαστε, εσύ το βρίσκεις τυχαίο που σ' εσένα μιλάω με καλύτερο τρόπο απ' ότι σε άλλους; Ε δεν είναι τυχαίο είτε το πιστεύεις είτε όχι...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ε, ούτε και για μένα όμως είναι σωστή η συμπεριφορά που επέδειξαν οι άλλοι οπότε υποθέτω πως πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε γιατί εγώ θεωρώ ότι μια χαρά δίκαιη υπήρξα...αλλά ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του κι εφόσον δεν βρίζει πρέπει να τις σεβόμαστε, εσύ το βρίσκεις τυχαίο που σ' εσένα μιλάω με καλύτερο τρόπο απ' ότι σε άλλους; Ε δεν είναι τυχαίο είτε το πιστεύεις είτε όχι...


Εσύ μιλάς συγκεκριμένα για το θέμα που άνοιξες....εγώ μίλησα γενικά για το φόρουμ

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εσύ μιλάς συγκεκριμένα για το θέμα που άνοιξες....εγώ μίλησα γενικά για το φόρουμ


Δεν είπα ποτέ μου ότι είμαι τέλεια και το αποδεικνύουν οι πόντοι που έχω φάει κι εγώ αλλά δεν έχω βρίσει κανονικά κανέναν ποτέ μου σε αντίθεση με κάποιους που χρησιμοποιούν χυδαίες βρισιές όπως "πουτανάκι". Έτσι με είχε αποκαλέσει κάποιος, όνομα δεν λέω για να μην μου λες ότι τα βάζω με μέλη πάλι επειδή δεν συμφώνησα μαζί του...ε, αν αυτό το θεωρείς δίκαιο πάω πάσο...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν είπα ποτέ μου ότι είμαι τέλεια και το αποδεικνύουν οι πόντοι που έχω φάει κι εγώ αλλά δεν έχω βρίσει κανονικά κανέναν ποτέ μου σε αντίθεση με κάποιους που χρησιμοποιούν χυδαίες βρισιές όπως "πουτανάκι". Έτσι με είχε αποκαλέσει κάποιος, όνομα δεν λέω για να μην μου λες ότι τα βάζω με μέλη πάλι επειδή δεν συμφώνησα μαζί του...ε, αν αυτό το θεωρείς δίκαιο πάω πάσο...


Εκρινα εσένα γιατί συνεχώς ζητάς δικαιοσύνη από την διαχείριση.....
Δεν έμπαινες στα θέματα του μ87 να τον στολίσεις? 
Οπότε ούτε αυτό είναι δίκαιο.......
Άρα καταλήγουμε ότι δεν είμαστε στρατιώτες......
Γιατί αν όλοι ζητούσαμε δικαιοσύνη και κάναμε αναφορές, δεν θα υπήρχε άνθρωπος εδώ μέσα....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εκρινα εσένα γιατί συνεχώς ζητάς δικαιοσύνη από την διαχείριση.....
> Δεν έμπαινες στα θέματα του μ87 να τον στολίσεις? 
> Οπότε ούτε αυτό είναι δίκαιο.......
> Άρα καταλήγουμε ότι δεν είμαστε στρατιώτες......
> Γιατί αν όλοι ζητούσαμε δικαιοσύνη και κάναμε αναφορές, δεν θα υπήρχε άνθρωπος εδώ μέσα....


Ναι, έμπαινα φυσικά αφού παραβίαζε επίσης κατά κόρον τον κανόνα περί σπαμ, 100 θέματα να λέει ακριβώς τα ίδια, να μπαίνει σε άλλα θέματα για να ποστάρει τα δικά του...λες να τον είχαν αποκλείσει γιατί τον στόλιζα εγώ; Δεν έχω τέτοια δύναμη...
Εγώ πάντως προσπαθώ να είμαι στρατιωτάκι, αν προσπαθούσαμε όλοι θα ήταν και καλύτερη η κοινωνία μας...αλλά που...
Επίσης όποιος θέλει το είπα και πριν ότι είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει και σ' εμένα αναφορά...αυτά...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ναι, έμπαινα φυσικά αφού παραβίαζε επίσης κατά κόρον τον κανόνα περί σπαμ, 100 θέματα να λέει ακριβώς τα ίδια, να μπαίνει σε άλλα θέματα για να ποστάρει τα δικά του...λες να τον είχαν αποκλείσει γιατί τον στόλιζα εγώ; Δεν έχω τέτοια δύναμη...
> Εγώ πάντως προσπαθώ να είμαι στρατιωτάκι, αν προσπαθούσαμε όλοι θα ήταν και καλύτερη η κοινωνία μας...αλλά που...
> Επίσης όποιος θέλει το είπα και πριν ότι είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει και σ' εμένα αναφορά...αυτά...


Η κοινωνία θα γίνει καλύτερη αν δούμε την καμπούρα μας και συμπαθήσουμε την καμπούρα των άλλων.................

----------


## Κύκνος

> Η κοινωνία θα γίνει καλύτερη αν δούμε την καμπούρα μας και συμπαθήσουμε την καμπούρα των άλλων.................


Καλά, ότι πεις, εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει καλύτερη με τον σεβασμό που από μερικούς εδώ μέσα δεν υπάρχει κι όπως λες ότι εγώ δεν θα βρω δικαιοσύνη γιατί δεν είμαι δίκαιη έτσι κι αυτή δεν θα βρουν σεβασμό γιατί είναι ασεβείς...τόσο απλά...δεν θα με βγάλετε τρελή και παράλογη εδώ μέσα ούτε θα τρελαθώ μ' αυτά που διαβάζω...εδώ δεν με έβγαλαν στο ψυχιατρείο, δεν θα βγω τώρα...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Εχεις δικιο , Κιουμπ , κι εγω δεν ειμαικαλα , ψυχολογικα , αλλα οτι και να συμβει , την αλλη μερα ταχω ξεχασει ολα , και με τον Νικ που πλακωθηκαμε χθες , σημερα θα του απηυθυνα τον λογο σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα , φιλικοτατα , δεν ηθελα να μπαναριστει , μεχρι την διαχειρηση παρακαλεσα , τον Αεον , τα διαβαζει τωρα αυτα , να μην τον μπαναρουν , λεω ενα παιδακι ειναι , ειπε μια κουβεντα παραπανω , τους εγραψα ..................αδυνατω να κρατησω κακιες , γι αυτο κι εχω καλες σχεσεις με ολους ..........................ποτε δεν εχω παραπονρεθει να σπαμερουν στα θρεντ μου , που ειναι 140 , κι αμα σ[παμμαρουν , και τι εγινε , θα κοψει η μαγιονεζα ? και τον Αλεξανδρο συμπθω , και τον νουμακ , και τν Μαρα.Ζ . κι ας πλακωθηκαμε , και τον Κυκνο , και ολους , δεν ειναι ολη μου η ζωη το φορουμ ...........


Εμένα δεν με συμπαθείς Μαγκάιβερ???? Δεν με ανέφερες χαχαχαχα

----------


## δελφίνι

Εγώ πάντως δεν βρίσκω την διαχείριση δίκαιη γιατί μάζεψα πόντους στα καλά καθούμενα και χωρίς να φταίω επειδή απαντούσα σε κάτι βρισιές του Κύκνου προς εμένα στα καλά καθούμενα και από του πουθενά που μου ήρθανε , στο θέμα μου. Όταν ο άλλος χρησιμοποιεί τόσο σοβαρές βρισιές για να σε υποτιμήσει όπως ανήθικη και ***** και πατάει στο ευαίσθητο σημείο σου αν είναι δυνατόν να μην τον απαντήσεις!!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Αυτο δεν το ξερω , αλλα λογικα πρεπει να διαγραφεσαι , ολοι οι ποντοι ληγουν σενα μηνα , δεν μπορειςες σενα μηνα να μαζεψεις 25 ποντους ..........................εχω μαζεξει ηδη 18 ποντους , οι 6 δεν εχουν ληξει , αλλα θα ληξουν οπου ναναι .....



Αφού λέει ότι στους 10 μπαναρίζεσαι εσύ γιατί δεν έχεις μπαναριστεί???

Στους πόσους πόντους μπαναρίζεσαι??

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Καλά, ότι πεις, εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει καλύτερη με τον σεβασμό που από μερικούς εδώ μέσα δεν υπάρχει κι όπως λες ότι εγώ δεν θα βρω δικαιοσύνη γιατί δεν είμαι δίκαιη έτσι κι αυτή δεν θα βρουν σεβασμό γιατί είναι ασεβείς...τόσο απλά...δεν θα με βγάλετε τρελή και παράλογη εδώ μέσα ούτε θα τρελαθώ μ' αυτά που διαβάζω...εδώ δεν με έβγαλαν στο ψυχιατρείο, δεν θα βγω τώρα...



Μα ούτε και συ σέβεσαι, και σπαμ μπορεί να κάνεις, και να αγανακτήσεις , να βρίσεις κλπ..........αυτό λέω τόση ώρα.....το ότι κάποιος σέβεται λιγότερο η περισσότερο τι σημασία έχει? Δηλαδή όποιος γράφει οφ τόπικ στα θέματά μας, όποιος ανοίγει τα ίδια θέματα, όποιος βρίζει περισσότερο από μας τον στέλνουμε στην γκιλοτίνα? Αμα θες στείλ΄τον εγώ διαφωνώ και ο θυμός εσένα τρώει....και η συμπάθεια εσένα τρέφει.....και δεν σε βγάζει κανείς τρελή, κάθε ένας με τις απόψεις του.......

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μα ούτε και συ σέβεσαι, και σπαμ μπορεί να κάνεις, και να αγανακτήσεις , να βρίσεις κλπ..........αυτό λέω τόση ώρα.....το ότι κάποιος σέβεται λιγότερο η περισσότερο τι σημασία έχει? Δηλαδή όποιος γράφει οφ τόπικ στα θέματά μας, όποιος ανοίγει τα ίδια θέματα, όποιος βρίζει περισσότερο από μας τον στέλνουμε στην γκιλοτίνα? Αμα θες στείλ΄τον εγώ διαφωνώ και ο θυμός εσένα τρώει....και η συμπάθεια εσένα τρέφει.....και δεν σε βγάζει κανείς τρελή, κάθε ένας με τις απόψεις του.......


Εγώ δεν το θεωρώ σωστό να τα κάνω αυτά κι ήταν λάθος προφανώς γι' αυτό κι οι προειδοποιήσεις...αλλά πάντα έχει σημασία από που ξεκίνησε κάτι, εγώ δεν μεταλλάχτηκα ξαφνικά τον τελευταίο χρόνο, δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν...
Ο θυμός με τρώει γιατί συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτοι να παραβιάζουν κανόνες και να καταστρέφουν θέματα αλλά πολύ που τους νοιάζει κι οι υπεύθυνοι τους αφήνουν...αναρωτιέμαι αν πήραν καμιά προειδοποίηση γι' αυτό το αίσχος...όσο για τη συμπάθεια αμφιβάλλω πως υπάρχει από μερικούς αλλιώς δεν θα το έκαναν αυτό εξαρχής, επίτηδες το έκαναν για να μου σπάσουν τα νεύρα...
Πω πω, κάτι τέτοιες ώρες χαίρομαι που έχω χάπια και μπορώ να κοιμηθώ γιατί αλλιώς δεν το έβλεπα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Αφού λέει ότι στους 10 μπαναρίζεσαι εσύ γιατί δεν έχεις μπαναριστεί???
> 
> Στους πόσους πόντους μπαναρίζεσαι??


Αυτο εινα λιγο αοριστο , κανονικα στους 25 , αλλα αν θελουν να σε πεταξουν εξω , βαφτιζουν το παραπτωμα σοβαρο , και σε πετανε , εσυ δεν κινδυνευεις , μην ανησυχεις ...............ειναι στην κριση της διαχειρησης ποσο κακο κανεις στο φορουμ ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Εμένα δεν με συμπαθείς Μαγκάιβερ???? Δεν με ανέφερες χαχαχαχα


Σε συμπαθω , στοχω πει ........

----------


## roko

δεν ειναι σωστη

----------

